# [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

* 

Diese Diskussion wurde aus dem Auto-Thread ausgekoppelt, da sie dort nichts zu suchen hat und mittlerweile eine deutlich zu umfassend geworden ist.*​ 





Anticrist schrieb:


> Man muss nur wissen wie.. Und nen Autoverkäufer haben der Ahnung hat und mitspielt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So eine hohe Leasingrate können sich privat vielleicht 1% aller Deutschen leisten. Mehr auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Würde mich jetzt nicht zu den Berühmten 1% zählen, zumal ich Alleinverdiener bin (mit Frau und Kind) und meine Freundin genau 0€ Einkommen hat - Baumwolle pflücken wurde schon besser bezahlt - seit 8 Wochen bekommt sie Kindergeld )
würde KD seine Jobs nicht so gut bezahlen würde ich mir das sicher nicht leisten können. Aber dafür arbeite ich auch 60 Stunden die woche... Aber das will ja immer keiner hören.. Lieber auf den bösen Kapitalismus schimpfen... Der is ja eh an allem schuld - und man selbst hat sich wunderbar aus der Verantwortung gestohlen


----------



## skycurve (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Auch wenn ein Normalverdiener 60 Stunden arbeiten und das 1,5-fache verdienen würde, würde er es sich wahrscheinlich nicht als Alleinverdiener + Frau + Kind + Freundin so ein dickes Auto leisten können. Aber wie jemand oben schon gesagt hat, jeder setzt seine Prioritäten anders und jede Firma bezahlt anders.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Seabound schrieb:


> Du meinst die 800 €? Oder das Gesamtpaket?


Allein schon die 800€ Leasing jeden Monat kann man sich privat nur leisten, wenn man 5000-7000 netto verdient. Und das sind halt nur ~1% der Deutschen. Es ist ja nicht nur die Leasingrate bei einem CL500. Der frisst min. 15 Liter Sprit, Ersatzteile wie z.B. Bremsen sind so teuer wie man es erwartet. Wenn ich meinen Stundenlohn auf 60 Stunden hochrechne komme ich nicht mal ansatzweise in solche Regionen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Das mit den 1% glaub ich nicht... Gerade im Alter. Haus abbezahlt, man verdient mehr, Kinder ausem Haus. Da sollten solche Leasingraten ohne Probleme machbar sein. Die Frage ist halt, wo man die Prioritäten setzt. Beispiel: Mein Vater fährt in der zwischenzeit hauptsächlich nen Dacia Duster. Einfach weils reicht um den Hund in den Wald zu karren. Meine Eltern haben Ihr Haus vor nem Jahr verkauft und wohnen nun in nem schönen Loft in der Stadt. Altersgerecht und gut. Das Haus war viel zu groß für zwei. Die könnten sich sonstwas an nem Auto leisten. Aber einfach kein Interesse.  Fährt, kommt in den Wald und gut is.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Zwischen 800 Euro verdienen und übrig haben liegen Welten. Ich zahle für den Passat meiner Frau 350 Euro im Monat an Finanzierung. Gekauft als WeltAuto, 6 Monate alt, 32tkm gelaufen bei 0,9% Finanzierung und Rückgabe mit 190tkm nach 4 Jahren (04/2016). Die Zinsen belaufen sich auf 500 Euro in 4 Jahren (Damals gab es auf das Tagesgeld noch 3,8%, von daher hat sich das gelohnt)
Dazu kommen noch jeden Monat was man für Verschleißteile, Wartung, Versicherung, Steuer bei Seite legen muss. Macht also locker 500 Euro die weg sind.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Ich kenne Bandarbeiter die in der Nachtschicht in entsprechenden Abteilungen an die 5k netto verdienen, ohne Gruppensprecher oder Meister zu sein. Dazu kommen diverse Prämien wie Gewinnausschüttungen etc. pp. die allein schon gut 8-10k netto ausmachen im Jahr.

Werkstattmitarbeiter können von solchen Summen natürlich nur träumen, deswegen flüchten auch viele nach der Lehre zum Automobilhersteller. Da verdient man dann 2200€ netto direkt zum Einstieg und hat Möglichkeiten dies zu steigern. Nur am Band können und mögen auch viele nicht arbeiten. Zu eintönig, langweilig, immer dasselbe, oft extrem anstrengend und stressig. 

Das nagt an der Gesundheit und deswegen wird auch so gut gezahlt.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Bandarbeiter die in der Nachtschicht in entsprechenden Abteilungen an die 5k netto verdienen, ohne Gruppensprecher oder Meister zu sein. Dazu kommen diverse Prämien wie Gewinnausschüttungen etc. pp. die allein schon gut 8-10k netto ausmachen im Jahr.
> 
> Werkstattmitarbeiter können von solchen Summen natürlich nur träumen, deswegen flüchten auch viele nach der Lehre zum Automobilhersteller. Da verdient man dann 2200€ netto direkt zum Einstieg und hat Möglichkeiten dies zu steigern. Nur am Band können und mögen auch viele nicht arbeiten. Zu eintönig, langweilig, immer dasselbe, oft extrem anstrengend und stressig.
> 
> Das nagt an der Gesundheit und deswegen wird auch so gut gezahlt.



Schichtarbeit geht auf die Gesundheit, spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



riedochs schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit geht auf die Gesundheit, spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.



Das zeigen auch aktuelle Studien. Vermutet wird der kaputte Schlafrhythmus. Was bringt das Geld wenn man mit 65 elendig verreckt.


----------



## Amon (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Ich arbeite seit mittlerweile 14 Jahren Schicht, und ja, es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



riedochs schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit geht auf die Gesundheit, spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.



Jop, sage ja, deswegen werden solche Jobs auch entsprechend bezahlt (bei den großen Firmen zumindest), besonders Nachtschicht.

Nur kurz ergänzend zum Obigen: Viele von diesen Leuten haben ihre Häuser meist schon vor langer langer Zeit abgezahlt oder vererbt und zahlen somit weder Miete noch haben sie Kredite abzuzahlen. Da langen einem dann auch 3-4k netto im Monat um sich ordentliches zu gönnen.


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Ein Kumpel bekommt beim Daimler wenn er Samstags + Sonntags 4-5 Stunden arbeitet 175% Lohn.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Bei uns wird viel versuchte, die Bandarbeit so abwechslungsreich wie möglich zu gestalten, was auch gelingt. 
So hart wie früher ist das nicht mehr.
Bin zwar nicht am Band, aber die Kollegen, die am Band stehen, sagen das zumindest.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Lol als ob nur 1% mehr als 5k netto verdienen. Alleine schon wenn du beamter im gehobenen dienst bist, verheiratet und 2 kinder  hast und etwas länger schon arbeitest verdienst du das locker. Dann sind die kinder schon raus ausm haus und man hat weniger ausgaben. Oder bleibst halt bis 30 zuhause wohnen, kann man auch kohle rauskloppen


----------



## Lee (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol als ob nur 1% mehr als 5k netto verdienen. Alleine schon wenn du beamter im gehobenen dienst bist, verheiratet und 2 kinder  hast und etwas länger schon arbeitest verdienst du das locker. Dann sind die kinder schon raus ausm haus und man hat weniger ausgaben. Oder bleibst halt bis 30 zuhause wohnen, kann man auch kohle rauskloppen



Mal wieder bullshit von dir.
Besoldungstabellen für Beamte, Besoldung 2014/2015, Bund
Ich gehe jetzt mal von Bayern aus.

Selbst mit A13 der allerhöchsten Stufe ist dein *Brutto* Gehalt mit 4600€ doch noch etwas darunter. Freilich wird es mit Kindern und Frau etwas mehr, aber nicht wesentlich. Hier gehen allerdings noch kräftig Steuern und Krankenversicherung etc weg. Dazu muss man sagen, dass die allermeisten Beamten des gehobenen Dienstes A13 niemals sehen werden und erst recht nicht in dieser Stufe.
Also von "locker" 5k *netto* kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Vor Allem..  Wenn man es dann irgendwann mal irgendwie auf A13 schaffen sollte, hat man wahrscheinlich gar kein Bock mehr auf Autos


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Ja dann macht man halt höheren dienst. Mein gott. Als ob nur 1 % mehr verdienen. Das müssten ja so gerundet dann nur 1-2 leute sein die man näher kennt. Da sind es dann doch mehr. Gibt doch mehr als 1% die eine eigene firma haben oder was auch immer. Wenn man ne eigene firma hat und immer noch bei 3 k netto rumdümpelt hat man echt was falsch gemacht. Zumal auch JEDER der studiert als ziel erstmal mind. Soviel zu verdienen ansonsten hätte man ja auch einfach ne ausbildung machen können.


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Hör mal auf zu träumen und komm in der Realität an


----------



## Ruptet (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja dann macht man halt höheren dienst. Mein gott. Als ob nur 1 % mehr verdienen. Das müssten ja so gerundet dann nur 1-2 leute sein die man näher kennt. Da sind es dann doch mehr. Gibt doch mehr als 1% die eine eigene firma haben oder was auch immer. Wenn man ne eigene firma hat und immer noch bei 3 k netto rumdümpelt hat man echt was falsch gemacht. Zumal auch JEDER der studiert als ziel erstmal mind. Soviel zu verdienen ansonsten hätte man ja auch einfach ne ausbildung machen können.



Darf ich fragen was du selbst machst oder woher das fundierte wissen wie was läuft? 
Genau, jeder studiert weil er viel Geld verdienen will, du hast den Durchblick mein freund.
3000 sind schon ein sehr gutes Gehalt, BRUTTO!


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Vor Allem..  Wenn man es dann irgendwann mal irgendwie auf A13 schaffen sollte, hat man wahrscheinlich gar kein Bock mehr auf Autos



In 5 Jahren sage ich dir ob das bei mir der Fall sein wird. Wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass ich die Freude an Autos nicht verlieren werde


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja dann macht man halt höheren dienst. Mein gott. Als ob nur 1 % mehr verdienen. Das müssten ja so gerundet dann nur 1-2 leute sein die man näher kennt. Da sind es dann doch mehr. Gibt doch mehr als 1% die eine eigene firma haben oder was auch immer. Wenn man ne eigene firma hat und immer noch bei 3 k netto rumdümpelt hat man echt was falsch gemacht. Zumal auch JEDER der studiert als ziel erstmal mind. Soviel zu verdienen ansonsten hätte man ja auch einfach ne ausbildung machen können.



Der Tag an dem Du in der Realität ankommst, wird ne ziemlich harte Landung für Dich werden fürchte ich. Da werden ziemlich viele Luftschlösser einstürzen und Seifenblasen platzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



keinnick schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem Du in der Realität ankommst, wird ne ziemlich harte Landung für Dich werden fürchte ich. Da werden ziemlich viele Luftschlösser einstürzen und Seifenblasen platzen.



Hehe, genau das habe ich auch gedacht


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du selbst machst oder woher das fundierte wissen wie was läuft?
> Genau, jeder studiert weil er viel Geld verdienen will, du hast den Durchblick mein freund.
> 3000 sind schon ein sehr gutes Gehalt, BRUTTO!


So falsch ist das nun aber auch nicht. Viele studieren auch, um später einen gut bezahlten und sicheren Job zu haben. Das ist zumindest das Ziel, in der Realität sieht es anders aus.

Es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr als 800000 Firmen in Deutschland, habe da aber keine Statistik im Kopf. Allerdings kann man mit den meisten nicht viel verdienen. Wie denn auch, wenn man nur Pizza ausliefert oder Blumen verkauft? Die Welt ist ungerecht und mit wachsender Ungerechtigkeit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Unruhen bzw. eine Revolution geben wird. Andererseits leiden viele Rentner an Altersarmut, die vermutlich nicht so sehr protestieren wie die jüngeren Menschen es tun. Aber es reicht ja eigentlich auch schon, wenn nur die Jüngeren mal richtig protestieren würden... Vielleicht würde sich etwas ändern. Oder man würde sie mit Wasserwerfern beschießen, bis sie erblinden, siehe Stuttgart 21.

Ich hätte mir auch gerne einen Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 (kurze Autonamen sind wohl auch Luxus xD) geholt nach dem Studium, aber das wird nichts, wenn ich gleichzeitig noch an Altersvorsorge denken und für ein Haus sparen muss. Ich hatte es vor ein paar Seiten mal mit 3000 netto durchgerechnet - und das ist schon ein relativ hoher Lohn, den man aber vielleicht noch bekommt mit genügend Berufserfahrung.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Zum Thema Ölwechsel: der  hätte eigentlich reichen sollen um euch klar zu machen, dass ich das selbst nicht ganz ernst nehme. Allerdings wird kaum jemand bestreiten können, dass die vorgeschriebenen  Ölwechselintervalle signifikant kürzer sind als es notwendig wäre. Von Lifetime will ich nicht reden, aber 80tkm hatte ich auch schon dasselbe Öl drin (als ich noch ein eigenes Auto hatte), ohne das was passiert ist. Meine Frau hat jetzt auch schon 40tkm dasselbe Öl in fast reinem Kurzstreckenbetrieb. Da werd ich nicht nervös. Den Filter sollte man halt mal zwischendurch wechseln, aber nicht zwingend das Öl.
Mein eigenes Auto würde ich gerne für Tests zur Verfügung stellen, wenn ich denn eines hätte. Ich fahre aber seit 13 Jahren nur noch Dienstwagen und da sind die Wartungstermine einzuhalten.

Zum Verdienst: 5k€ netto ist ne Stange Geld, da muss man schon in der richtigen Branche arbeiten um da hin kommen zu können und auch da dann eben eine entsprechende Stelle haben. In BaWü heißt das z.B. Autobranche + AT Vertrag. Dafür ist man dann normal mind. Teamleiter, Projektleiter (große Projekte im 6 und 7 Stelligen Bereich) oder ähnliches. Studiert muss man dafür nicht haben, aber eben fähig!
Selbstständige liegen da nicht zwingend drüber. Nur wenn der Laden richtig gut läuft kommt man da hin. Nur weil man sich selbstständig macht heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man reich wird mit dem was man tut. Das ist auch nicht unbedingt der Beweggrund des Schritt zu wagen.
Und das man studiert um möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen dürfte auch ins Reich der Märchen gehören. Solche Gehälter sind zum Einen nicht für alle zu erreichen, sondern am ehesten für Ärzte (selbstständig oder als Ober-, Chefarzt), Architekten, Ingenieure und sonst technische Studiengänge - man kann als BWLer o.ä. auch in so nen Bereich rutschen, aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Diese Studioengänge sind aber so schwer (oder waren das zumindest zu meiner Zeit als es noch richtige Abschlüsse gab), dass jemand, der nur aufs Geld aus ist kläglich scheitern wird. Die anderen Studiengänge haben eher theoretische Chancen da hin zu kommen, wobei es Führungskräfte natürlich in jeder Branche gibt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Lol wozu sollte man sonst studieren wenn man nicht mehr geld verdienen möchte. Immerhin muss man die verlorene zeit irgendwie wieder rausholen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol wozu sollte man sonst studieren wenn man nicht mehr geld verdienen möchte. Immerhin muss man die verlorene zeit irgendwie wieder rausholen.



Man, guck doch mal über Deinen Tellerrand hinaus. Vielleicht studieren Leute um später mal den Job auszuüben, von dem sie sich versprechen, dass es der "richtige Job für sie" ist? 

Ich glaube die meisten Lehrer haben sich wohl kaum wegen der guten Verdienstchancen durchs Studium gequält.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol wozu sollte man sonst studieren wenn man nicht mehr geld verdienen möchte. Immerhin muss man die verlorene zeit irgendwie wieder rausholen.



Gründe zu studieren gibt es viele, der nur nach dem Geld zu sehen ist sicher der Falsche. Ich glaube auch, das wenn einer Geschichte und Germanistik studiert, der das nicht tut um mal reich zu werden, sondern eher aus Interesse. Es soll Leute geben die nicht nach rein materiellen Gesichtspunkten ihren Beruf ausüben, sondern weil sie Spaß daran haben wollen - wegen des Verdiensts würde auch niemand Friseur, Arzthelfer o.ä. werden. Das ist insofern auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen, weil man in seinem Job mehr Zeit verbringt als mit seinen Freunden, der Familie und seinen Hobbys. Da ists einfach ne Schinderei, wenn man das nicht gerne tut und man wirds da dann auch zu nix bringen.

Geld verdienen ist im Übrigen kein Wettbewerb bei dem es darum geht andere einzuholen oder verlorene Zeit reinzuholen. Das ist für die aller meisten Leute schlicht Mittel zum Zweck um eben leben zu können, idealerweise so wie es einem Spaß macht.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Ich frag mich grad in welchem Beruf man auch nur annähernd 3000 netto verdienen soll ohne studiert zu haben.

Ich habe vor zu studieren und mache es nur weil ich später mal mehr verdienen möchte ohne mich gleich selbstständig machen zu müssen.

Ich könnte das ja mal mit meinem Auto ausprobieren, ist eh schon 16 jahre slt, da kann auch mal länger die Suppe drin bleiben :daumen;


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad in welchem Beruf man auch nur annähernd 3000 netto verdienen soll ohne studiert zu haben.



Kein Thema, als Techniker kann man das erreichen, als technischer Zeichner kann man das erreichen, als Handwerksmeister - das sind die Beispiele, die mir spontan einfallen. Da gibts sicher noch mehr!
Ach ja, wenn man entsprechende Zulagen bekommt (Schicht, Nacht, Wochenend, Gefahr,...) kann man das auch in anderen Berufen erreichen.

Wenn ich es recht bedenke, kann man es praktisch mit jeder Ausbildung schaffen. Je nachdem wie der berufliche Werdegang aussieht. Der hat ja nur bedingt mit der Ausbildung zu tun - auch wenn viele das nicht glauben.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Magogan schrieb:


> ? Die Welt ist ungerecht und mit wachsender Ungerechtigkeit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es Unruhen bzw. eine Revolution geben wird.


 Ja genau....
weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll wenn ich solchen Blödnsinn lese.
es ist immernoch jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich und dafür was er aus sich macht. Das gilt auch für den Beruf und den daraus resultierenden Verdienst.
angestellter zu sein führt nur in wenigen Fällen zu wirklichem Wohlstand oder Reichtum. Ein Studium ist da noch der beste Garant. 
In BaWü bekommt man schon mit der Muttermilch beigebracht "wenn mal was aus dir werden soll, mach dich selbständig". Auch kein Garant für Wohlstand oder Reichtum. Aber es besteht zumindest die Chance.

und genau das ist den meisten dann eben wieder zu viel. Weil selbständig heißt eben auch selbst und ständig - bis zu 20 stunden am Tag arbeiten, Stress, Verantwortung und die ersten Jahre kaum Geld. 
Da zieht mach sich lieber in einen bequemen und schlecht bezahlten Angestellten Job zurück und rülpst vom Schreibtisch aus gegen das ach so ungerechte System.... Alles klar!

PS wie mein Postbote ... Job angeboten, 3500€ brutto Einstiegsgehalt, nach dem Bewerbungsgespräch meint er "AH ne, da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Job, da weiß ich was ich habe" (für 830€ netto wohlgemerkt)


----------



## Ruptet (6. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol wozu sollte man sonst studieren wenn man nicht mehr geld verdienen möchte. Immerhin muss man die verlorene zeit irgendwie wieder rausholen.



Bei allem Respekt, wach mal auf.

@sorry doppelpost, das min Handy zu editieren is ne Qual.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad in welchem Beruf man auch nur annähernd 3000 netto verdienen soll ohne studiert zu haben.
> 
> Ich habe vor zu studieren und mache es nur weil ich später mal mehr verdienen möchte ohne mich gleich selbstständig machen zu müssen.
> 
> Ich könnte das ja mal mit meinem Auto ausprobieren, ist eh schon 16 jahre slt, da kann auch mal länger die Suppe drin bleiben :daumen;



Mechaniker Nutzfahrzeuge bist schon über 2000, mit den Zulagen kommst schon in die Regionen, die restlichen holst dir schwarz, wieviel das ist hängt damit zusammen ob einem Freizeit oder Geld wichtiger sind.
Wenn man eine gute private Kundschaft pflegt sind auch 5000 keine Hürde, das sind dann aber keine 40 Stunden Wochen.
Und das hab ich aus erster Hand.
Und natürlich brutto die ersten zahlen, keine Ahnung wo der Typ lebt aber sogar 2000 netto wären schon ein gutes Gehalt.

Aber ja...der Beruf muss dir Spaß machen, ich würde aggressive werden wenn ich noch ein einziges mal getriebeöl riechen müsste.

Deswegen auch von dort nochmal in die Schule gehockt und jetzt bin ich Nebenbei buchhalter, die verdienen zb. Auch nicht schlecht, kommt halt drauf an wo man drin ist.
Wenn man dann noch controlling Kurs und Buchhalter Prüfung macht hat man gute Karten.
In 2 Jahren habe ich vor Psychologie zu studieren, 10 Semester und auch Jahre danach kein gescheites Gehalt, who cares? 
Für mich gibt es wenig was mich so sehr interessiert.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, wach mal auf.



Lass ihn doch in dem Glauben, vielleicht hat er ja auch Glück und bekommt einen gut bezahlten Job.
Dass er den allerdings nicht automatisch nach einem Studium bekommt, wird er noch früh genug merken.
Ich verdiene z.B.: auch "nicht schlecht" und meine Frau hat als Volljuristin finanziell auch noch viele Möglichkeiten, aber die finanzielle Priorität liegt bei und halt nicht auf einem Auto, welches ich durch meine tägliche Arbeitsstrecke "kaputtfahre".
Deshalb kommt erstmal ein "Vernunftauto" mit ein bisl bumms und am besten ein bisschen Platz, falls Nachwuschs kommt.
Sollten wir uns dann für ein Haus in der Nähe unserer Arbeitsplätze entscheiden, kann ich mir (wenn finaziell alles cool bleibt) durchaus vorstellen mir nochmal ein "Spaßauto" hinzustellen.
Den neuen Mustang, 5.0 versteht sich, finde ich Preis/Leistungsmäßig sehr interessant.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch in dem Glauben, vielleicht hat er ja auch Glück und bekommt einen gut bezahlten Job.
> Dass er den allerdings nicht automatisch nach einem Studium bekommt, wird er noch früh genug merken.
> Ich verdiene z.B.: auch "nicht schlecht" und meine Frau hat als Volljuristin finanziell auch noch viele Möglichkeiten, aber die finanzielle Priorität liegt bei und halt nicht auf einem Auto, welches ich durch meine tägliche Arbeitsstrecke "kaputtfahre".
> Deshalb kommt erstmal ein "Vernunftauto" mit ein bisl bumms und am besten ein bisschen Platz, falls Nachwuschs kommt.
> ...



Achwas, ist doch Tastsache das es vom Studium direkt in die Chefetage geht.
Ich wünsche es jedem keine Frage, aber man sollte sich schon klar sein das alles schwerer ist alles es scheint.... und wenn er nicht grade ein Wunderkind ist oder wirklich "große" Kontakte hat, wird es bestimmt nicht so wie im ersten Satz beschrieben.

Oh ja, der neue Mustang ist wirklich wieder wunderschön geworden, preislich sogar leistbar verglichen mit unseren ... "Premium Marken"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad in welchem Beruf man auch nur annähernd 3000 netto verdienen soll ohne studiert zu haben.



Nettoangaben sind immer schlecht vergleichbar, da die ja von Person zu Person variieren.
Als alleinlebender ohne Frau und Kinder sind 3000€ netto schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nettoangaben sind immer schlecht vergleichbar, da die ja von Person zu Person variieren.
> Als alleinlebender ohne Frau und Kinder sind 3000€ netto schon ne Hausnummer.



Darin könnten aber auch mal einige 100€ Geldwerter Vorteil eines PKWs oder verbilligte Miete stecken.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nettoangaben sind immer schlecht vergleichbar, da die ja von Person zu Person variieren.
> Als alleinlebender ohne Frau und Kinder sind 3000€ netto schon ne Hausnummer.



Verdient bei uns in der Firma jeder Neueinsteiger, ohne Studium...  trotzdem will den Job keiner haben.. aktuell sind 43 Stellen unbesetzt


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Verdient bei uns in der Firma jeder Neueinsteiger, ohne Studium...  trotzdem will den Job keiner haben.. aktuell sind 43 Stellen unbesetzt



Geld ist eben nicht alles. Wenn den Job keiner haben will wird das seine Gründe haben. Der von Dir zitierte Postbote wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben als er sagte, dass er trotz weniger Geld lieber in seinem alten Job bleibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*

Einbrecher oder Bankräuber, da könnte man je nach Auswahl des Arbeitsplatzes so eine Summe leicht unterhalb einer Stunde verdienen und das alles sogar ohne Studium


----------



## Ruptet (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Verdient bei uns in der Firma jeder Neueinsteiger, ohne Studium...  trotzdem will den Job keiner haben.. aktuell sind 43 Stellen unbesetzt



Darf ich fragen als was ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen als was ?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Februar 2015)

Mich auch. Brauche jetzt, nachdem ich die letzte Klasur geschrieben habe, bis Ende März einen kleinen Job, damit ich mein nächstes Motorrad bezahlen kann.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Verdient bei uns in der Firma jeder Neueinsteiger, ohne Studium...  trotzdem will den Job keiner haben.. aktuell sind 43 Stellen unbesetzt


Also das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &amp;amp;gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Bei uns(Automobilzulieferer in NRW) bekommt man als Ingenieur(!) ohne zusätzliche Verantwortung ERA13 +10%. 
http://www.engineering-igmetall.de/sites/default/files/2013-2014-Ingenieurgehalter-NRW.pdf
Als 40 Stunden Woche nach 3 Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit sind das(als Single) so gerade 3k Netto aber auch nicht mehr.
Mehr gibt es nur mit Führungsposition.

Generell sollte man nie die Lebenshaltungskosten vergessen. Ein Schulfreund hat jetzt in München angefangen und zahlt im Endeffekt ziemlich genau was die mehr zahlen als die Alternativen in NRW für die Wohnung drauf.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

Wieviele ERA Stufen gibts denn in NRW? Wenn ich das aus deinem Link richtig deute 14? In BaWü 17, in Bayern 13 (glaub ich)... 

München ist ein teures Pflaster und neben Frankfurt und Stuttgart so mit das teuerste was es so in D gibt. Es zwingt einen aber niemand dort zu leben. Die Tarifverträge an denen sich die Gehälter orientieren gelten ja auch außerhalb der Städte. Wer z.B. mal nach Regensburg schaut, der kann dort bei großen Konzernen vergleichbare Gehälter bekommen wie in M und wohnt schweinebillig (in der tiefen Provinz noch dazu). Ähnliches gilt auch für andere Regionen. Man kann z.B. in Weißach gutes Geld verdienen und trotzdem in der Gegend günstig wohnen auch in NSU wird gut gezahlt und wer will zieht halt nach MOS um dort günstig zu wohnen. Die Leute die in Untertürkheim arbeiten wohnen auch gerne ein Stück die B29 runter... Frankfurt kenn ich jetzt net so, aber sicher wird in Rüsselsheim auch ganz ordentlich gezahlt und man ist ein Stück außerhalb. Bekannte von mir arbeiten in Frankfurt, wohnen ein Stück außerhalb im Taunus - ist nicht nur ne bessere Wohnlage da, sondern halt auch günstiger.

DIe Lebenshaltungskosten sind nicht zu vernachlässigen, wenn man aber nicht unbedingt mitten in der Stadt wohnen will, kann man das umgehen. Wenn man nicht direkt im Speckgürtel der Städte wohnt, sondern noch 1-2 Autobahnausfahrten weiter, dann wirds aber meist gleich spürbar billiger. Das kann sich dann jeder mit den Kosten fürs Auto gegen rechnen wie er mag.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

NRW hat 14 Stufen.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> München ist ein teures Pflaster und neben Frankfurt und Stuttgart so mit das teuerste was es so in D gibt. .



Gemessen an der Kaufkraft sind Heidelberg, Freiburg und München die teuersten Städte 

Studie :  Wohnen in Freiburg und Heidelberg besonders teuer - Nachrichten - DIE WELT


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

Ich wohn ja nur nen Katzensprung von HD entfernt und weiß nicht auf was das bezogen wird. Absolut gesehen sind die Mieten in S höher, aber in HD ziehen vermutlich die ganzen Studis den Schnitt nach unten.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Februar 2015)

Ja, das mag ein Grund sein.  

Mal ne Frage an die Erfahrerenen unter Euch was die Finanzierung eines Autos betrifft etc. Ist natürlich alles subjektiv, aber gehen wir mal von folgender Situation aus:
Besoldung nach A13, keine Kinder, nicht verheiratet, keine Krankenversicherung o.ä., also Netto ungefähr über 3000 € (durch Dienste etc. noch mehr).
Ist es damit gut möglich einen 50000 € Wagen à la Audi RS3 Sportback zu finanzieren ? Gehen wir mal von normalen Ausgaben aus, also so 600-800 € für die Miete, 1 billiger Urlaub im Jahr, Single-Haushalt etc.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Mehr als ein Drittel des Gehalts in das Auto zu stecken wäre schon extrem.
-> Die Finanzierung würde sich ziemlich lang ziehen.

Nach deiner Maßgaben wären 50% übrig. Damit wären es drei Jahre für 50k. Aber eben IMO zu einem absurden Anteil des Lebensunterhaltes.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja, stimmt schon. Ein Drittel des Lohns für das Auto ist zu viel. Dann einfach einen Jahreswagen/Zweijahreswagen finanzieren. Die sind auch noch gut in Schuss und schon deutlich billiger als ein Neuwagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

Je nach persönlichen Verhältnissen kann man fast alles finanzieren nur der Sinn könnte zweifelhaft sein weil es ja doch schnell an Wert verliert. Mir wäre da vielleicht je nach Alter ein Zeitraum über 4 Jahre schon zu viel. Mir wäre da in dem Fall auch ein besser ausgestatteter Gebrauchter lieber als ein Neuwagen quasi ohne Extras.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, das mag ein Grund sein.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Erfahrerenen unter Euch was die Finanzierung eines Autos betrifft etc. Ist natürlich alles subjektiv, aber gehen wir mal von folgender Situation aus:
> Besoldung nach A13, keine Kinder, nicht verheiratet, keine Krankenversicherung o.ä., also Netto ungefähr über 3000 € (durch Dienste etc. noch mehr).
> Ist es damit gut möglich einen 50000 € Wagen à la Audi RS3 Sportback zu finanzieren ? Gehen wir mal von normalen Ausgaben aus, also so 600-800 € für die Miete, 1 billiger Urlaub im Jahr, Single-Haushalt etc.



Ist es, ich mach es gerade und muss Frau und Kind versorgen. 
Erste Auto War nen audi Q3 Vollausstattung, 56500€, be kleiner Anzahlung 640€ netto, 760€ brutto monatlich. Plus Versicherung 1800€ Jährlich bei SF 10. 177ps Diesel, 800km pro Tank, somit nur 2x im Monat tanken... Macht rund 170€
in nem schlechten Monat lieg ich bei 5000 brutto,  da bleibt auch nicht mehr als 3300 netto über.
und trotzdem nagt man nicht am Hungertuch nur weil man nen teures Auto hat. 
Kauf dir aber kein Auto das mehr als 25% deines Nettos kostet -  abgesehen davon das die Banken das meist eh nicht genehmigen.
je höher die Anzahlung, desto niedriger die Monatsrate. 15% Anzahlung sind die Regel, wenn du nen RS Modell haben willst, will die VW Bank aber meist ne 5-Stellige Anzahlung oder Sicherheitshinterlegung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Da werden aber noch ordentlich Schlussrate drauf sein wenn du nicht wirklich über 6 Jahre finanzierst.
(es hatten noch ein paar Leute gefragt was für eine Firma/Branche das ist wo "jeder Anfänger ohne Studium" deinen Satz verdient, vielleicht willst du da noch drauf antworten)


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

hatte ich bei jedem per PM

Edit: für nen SQ5, Neupreis 76350€, wollte die VW Bank 13500€ Anzahlung, oder Sicherheitshinterlegung


----------



## torkol (7. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> hatte ich bei jedem per PM
> 
> Edit: für nen SQ5, Neupreis 76350€, wollte die VW Bank 13500€ Anzahlung, oder Sicherheitshinterlegung


Könntest du mir das bitte auch schicken?Danke


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Mir würde eine grobe Umschreibung, worum es in dem Job geht, völlig ausreichen. Mich interessiert lediglich, warum Ihr bei einem solch überdurchschnittlichen Einstiegsgehalt keine Leute findet.


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Februar 2015)

Na wenn die Antworten nur per PM kommen, wird es wohl Finanz"beratung" sein 

Überrasch mich doch bitte auch mal mit einer Nachricht. Danke.


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

In der Finanz"beratung" (wie Du so schön schreibst ) oder auch bei allen anderen klinkenputzenden Jobs hat man häufig aber kein Fixgehalt in dieser Höhe sondern einen Hungerlohn den man sich dann mit Provisionen aufbessern darf. Zumindest habe ich das bisher immer gehört wenn jemand in meinem Bekanntenkreis auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt wurde, nachdem er glaubte er hätte mit dem neuen (Neben-)Job eine Art Goldgrube aufgetan.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Na wenn die Antworten nur per PM kommen, wird es wohl Finanz"beratung" sein


So etwas in der Art war auch mein 1. Gedanke oder etwas in Richtung Vertreter


----------



## worco (7. Februar 2015)

Mich würde das(ernsthaft) auch interessieren. Bei uns liegt man tortz deutlich berdurchschnittlichem einstiegsgehalt da ne ecke drunter.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Nein, kein Provisionsbasierter Job, einfach Außendienst für einen Kabelnetzbetreiber



keinnick schrieb:


> Mir würde eine grobe Umschreibung, worum es in dem Job geht, völlig ausreichen. Mich interessiert lediglich, warum Ihr bei einem solch überdurchschnittlichen Einstiegsgehalt keine Leute findet.



Die Beste Antwort des Jahres geht an einen Mittzwanziger aus Berlin-Spandau. Auf die Frage ob er jemanden kennt, der nen Job sucht kam
Zitat: "Boah, ne, die sind alle froh, das sie bei dem Wetter keinen haben"


----------



## Beam39 (7. Februar 2015)

Naja, ehrlich war er ja wenigstens. Das ist ja in der heutigen Zeit auch selten geworden


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Nein, kein Provisionsbasierter Job, einfach Außendienst für einen Kabelnetzbetreiber


Klingt nach was für mich, nur lernt ihr sicherlich keine leute an und ich wohne an der falschen stelle und kann nicht einfach umziehen. 
Aber ich gondel gerne eigenständig durch die botanik und mach meine arbeit. (handwerker halt)


> Zitat: "Boah, ne, die sind alle froh, das sie bei dem Wetter keinen haben"


Haha...geil! Was sind denn das für welche... Im winter ist doch gerade schön mit dem auto, auch wenn ich mir hier doch etwas mehr schnee wünschen würde. An die kälte beim draußen arbeiten gewöhnt man sich schon.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, ehrlich war er ja wenigstens. Das ist ja in der heutigen Zeit auch selten geworden



So häufig oder selten wie früher halt...


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Beste Antwort des Jahres geht an einen Mittzwanziger aus Berlin-Spandau. Auf die Frage ob er jemanden kennt, der nen Job sucht kam
> Zitat: "Boah, ne, die sind alle froh, das sie bei dem Wetter keinen haben"



So etwas gibt's. Genau wie Leute, die im Bewerbungsgespräch gar keinen Hehl daraus machen, dass sie den Job eigentlich gar nicht wollen, sondern nur erschienen sind, weil die Arbeitsagentur das fordert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

Da könnte man im Vorfeld die Chance ja weiter reduzieren. Man streue massig Rechtschreibfehler ein, nimmt das Anschreiben im Vorfeld noch als Serviette und lege als Bild ein Fahndungsfotos oder eines vom Urlaub auf Malle bei. Aber der betreff könnte da noch für die Überraschung sorgen wenn dort was steht von Arbeitsagentur und so.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Nein, kein Provisionsbasierter Job, einfach Außendienst für einen Kabelnetzbetreiber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und da braucht man keine Ausbildung dafür oder wie?  Wenn du schon einem Postboten einen Job anbietest.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

Ein wenig Ahnung von der Thematik und verkäuferisches Talent und sicheres Auftreten  sind so bestimmt keine schlechte Basis aber dafür brauchts halt keine Ausbildung


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Februar 2015)

@Anticrist
Du willst uns also ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Außendienst eines Kabelnetzbetreibers (vorhin war doch mal von Kabel Deutschland die Sprache, oder? )
nicht provisionsbasiert abgerechnet wird, sondern dass jeder Anfänger über 3.000,- Euro netto (!) fix verdient? 

Don´t feed the troll.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Wie du dein Geld verdienst interessiert mich weniger, aber einen LF von 0,8 ist für ein CL schon sehr gut, auch als Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @Anticrist
> Du willst uns also ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Außendienst eines Kabelnetzbetreibers (vorhin war doch mal von Kabel Deutschland die Sprache, oder? )
> nicht provisionsbasiert abgerechnet wird, sondern dass jeder Anfänger über 3.000,- Euro netto (!) fix verdient?
> 
> Don´t feed the troll.



+1


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @Anticrist
> Du willst uns also ernsthaft erzählen, dass der Außendienst eines Kabelnetzbetreibers (vorhin war doch mal von Kabel Deutschland die Sprache, oder? )
> nicht provisionsbasiert abgerechnet wird, sondern dass jeder Anfänger über 3.000,- Euro netto (!) fix verdient?
> 
> Don´t feed the troll.


Dann würde ich da direkt anfangen.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Rate mal wer noch.


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Aber dafür arbeite ich auch 60 Stunden die woche...



Da ist aber noch deutlich Luft nach oben, bei einer 7 Tage Woche sind das nicht mal 9 Stunden am Tag


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Letzte Woche bei mir 84 Stunden und das für einen Hungerlohn...


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Na dann such dir halt was gescheites! 84h liegt auch weit jenseits der gesetzlich zulässigen Wochenarbeitszeit. Wer sich dauerhaft so ausbeuten lässt ist mE selber schuld.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na dann such dir halt was gescheites! 84h liegt auch weit jenseits der gesetzlich zulässigen Wochenarbeitszeit. Wer sich dauerhaft so ausbeuten lässt ist mE selber schuld.



Du weißt ja nicht wie das bei Amon ausgeglichen wird. Ich bin auch schon auf 91h die Woche gekommen (Rettungsdienst, 13h-Schichten Mo-So, dafür war die ganze Woche drauf halt frei als Ausgleich.
Und das für knapp 1100-1200 €


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Letzen 1,5-2 Wochen keinen Tag länger als 4 Stunden geschlafen. Als Selbständiger interessiert sich keiner für deine Arbeitszeit. Dafür dann den gesamten März in den Urlaub mit der Freundin


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du weißt ja nicht wie das bei Amon ausgeglichen wird. Ich bin auch schon auf 91h die Woche gekommen (Rettungsdienst, 13h-Schichten Mo-So, dafür war die ganze Woche drauf halt frei als Ausgleich.
> Und das für knapp 1100-1200 €



Nein, weiß ich nicht, deswegen hab ich ja auch "dauerhaft" geschrieben. Wobei ne 40,5h Woche wie in deinem Beispiel für 1200€ ist auch nicht direkt super. 

Ob 13h Schichten einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung stand halten würden sei jetzt auch mal dahin gestellt... Die Ärzte bekommen ihre Bereitschaft ja nach einem geeigneten Urteil auch besser vergütet und angerechnet wie noch vor 10 Jahren (gar nicht). Es wird einfach nirgends so sehr ausgebeutet, wie in den sozialen Berufen und in der Kirche. Traurig aber war!



s-icon schrieb:


> Letzen 1,5-2 Wochen keinen Tag länger als 4 Stunden geschlafen. Als Selbständiger interessiert sich keiner für deine Arbeitszeit. Dafür dann den gesamten März in den Urlaub mit der Freundin



Ne für die Arbeitszeit nicht, wohl aber für die Qualität der Arbeit - an der hängt ja Reputation und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Folgeaufträgen. Bei solchen Arbeitspensen, wenn sie denn tatsächlich so sind wie du hier suggerierst leidet aber eben diese.


----------



## Ruptet (10. Februar 2015)

7 Tage die Woche arbeiten und dann noch über 8 Stunden täglich ? Wo bleibt denn die Freizeit.
Ich bin immer auf die Minute genau heim gegangen, hat den "höheren" zwar immer sauer aufgestoßen wenn ich fröhlich um Punkt aus der Tür marschiert bin aber das hat mich nie interessiert, schließlich wartet auf der anderen Seite die Freizeit, meine Freundin und der restliche Tag der nur darauf wartet sinnvoll genutzt zu werden.
Mit der Einstellung verdient man dann zwar keine 3000 netto aber da muss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ob 13h Schichten einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung stand halten würden sei jetzt auch mal dahin gestellt... Die Ärzte bekommen ihre Bereitschaft ja nach einem geeigneten Urteil auch besser vergütet und angerechnet wie noch vor 10 Jahren (gar nicht). Es wird einfach nirgends so sehr ausgebeutet, wie in den sozialen Berufen und in der Kirche. Traurig aber war!



Die halten schon stand. Sonst würde jeder Rettungsdienst dagegen verstoßen. 
Ja, sag das mit dem Gehalt mal den Hilfsorganisationen  
Aber den Job habe ich ja mittlerweile aufgegeben und studiere Medizin, damit ich dann später noch längere und stressigere Schichten machen darf 



Ruptet schrieb:


> 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten und dann noch über 8 Stunden täglich ? Wo bleibt denn die Freizeit.
> Ich bin immer auf die Minute genau heim gegangen, hat den "höheren" zwar  immer sauer aufgestoßen wenn ich fröhlich um Punkt aus der Tür  marschiert bin aber das hat mich nie interessiert, schließlich wartet  auf der anderen Seite die Freizeit, meine Freundin und der restliche Tag  der nur darauf wartet sinnvoll genutzt zu werden.
> Mit der Einstellung verdient man dann zwar keine 3000 netto aber da muss ich auch nicht.



Man hat ja dann 7 Tage am Stück frei als Ausgleich. Anders wäre der Rettungsdienst halt nicht finanzierbar.
Ich bin eh schon lange dafür, dass man die Gesundheitsinstitutionen (Krankenhaus, Rettungsdienst) verstaatlicht.
Es gibt so Grundbedürfnisse der Gesellschaft wie Sicherheit (Polizei) und Gesundheit (RD & KH, Feuerwehr) und ich finde, dass man als Staat alle diese Institutionen verstaatlichen sollte und nicht nur die Feuerwehr und Polizei.


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne für die Arbeitszeit nicht, wohl aber für die Qualität der Arbeit - an der hängt ja Reputation und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Folgeaufträgen. Bei solchen Arbeitspensen, wenn sie denn tatsächlich so sind wie du hier suggerierst leidet aber eben diese.



Da hast du recht, aber ich arbeite zusammen mit meinem Bruder in der Verwaltung in der Firma unseres Vaters.
Wenn Fehler machen fällt es auf uns zurück, die Kunden werden davon nichts/ kaum was mitbekommen.
Insofern bin ich (noch) nicht wirklich selbständig, aber das hat noch Zeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

Kommt mir bekannt vor mit 13 - 14 Std. Tag Mo - Sa und am Sonntag dann noch mal ca 9 Std., oder Nachtwache 18.00 - 8.00 mit mitunter kleinen Arbeitseinheiten am Tag. Mitunter war es recht es leicht die Woche auf 100 Std. zu kommen. Überstunden wurden generell ausgezahlt wobei man ein paar auch mal abgebummelt hatte oder wenn extrem schlechtes Wetter kaum großartige Arbeiten zuließ. Gelohnt hatte es dann bei dem Urlaub wo ich zur besten Zeit einen Nettoanspruch von damals um die 100 DM hatte zu dem Grundgehalt


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Die 84 Stunden waren die absolute Ausnahme, normal mache ich 40 bis 48 Stunden.


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Generell, in meinem Bekannten und Freundeskreis, kenne ich niemanden mit einer echten 40 Stunden Woche.



Amon schrieb:


> Die 84 Stunden waren die absolute Ausnahme, normal mache ich 40 bis 48 Stunden.


Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Die halten schon stand. Sonst würde jeder Rettungsdienst dagegen verstoßen.



Nur weil alle dagegen verstoßen würden heißt das ja nicht, dass es dadurch rechtlich unanfechtbar ist. Gewohnheitsrecht gibt es definitiv nicht bei solchen Dingen!



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Anders wäre der Rettungsdienst halt nicht finanzierbar.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, das ist lediglich die Einstellung, die den status quo erhält.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich bin eh schon lange dafür, dass man die Gesundheitsinstitutionen (Krankenhaus, Rettungsdienst) verstaatlicht.
> Es gibt so Grundbedürfnisse der Gesellschaft wie Sicherheit (Polizei) und Gesundheit (RD & KH, Feuerwehr) und ich finde, dass man als Staat alle diese Institutionen verstaatlichen sollte und nicht nur die Feuerwehr und Polizei.



Feuerwehr ist nicht verstaatlicht und Rettungsdienst sollte das auch nicht werden. Verstaatlichung sorgt für Ineffizienz und damit für hohe Kosten. Meines Erachtens ist die Polizei das einzige was staatlich bleiben sollte, Es sollten für Dinge wie das Gesundheitswesen klare Richtlinien erstellt (sind es vermutlich auch) und auch entsprechend kontrolliert und Verstöße geahndet werden. Dann funktioniert das auch.

Generell sollten mMn alle außer den hoheitlichen Bereichen privatisiert werden oder die entsprechenden Angestellten (z.B. Lehrer) auch nicht verbeamtet. Auch wenns nicht in den Kontext passt. Seit private Firmen in der Raumfahrt mitmischen sind deren Kosten extremst geschrumpft.  Staatliche Organisationen arbeiten eben ineffizient und oft phantasielos!
Anderes Beispiel. Meine Jungs gehen auf eine private Schule. Das Angebot dort inklusive der Lehrer ist um Welten besser als auf allen "normalen" Schulen, die ich kenne. Klar, das Angebot kommt daher, dass es eben Geld kostet die Kinder dort hin zu schicken, aber die Lehrer sind eben dort weil sie bewusst ausgewählt wurden um ins Konzept zu passen und nicht deswegen weil die Schulbehörde sie zugeteilt oder gar strafversetzt hat.



s-icon schrieb:


> Generell, in meinem Bekannten und Freundeskreis, kenne ich niemanden mit einer echten 40 Stunden Woche.



Ich habe einen 40h Vertrag.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Da wo Gewerkschaften das Sagen haben, gibt es nur echte 40 oder 38,5h Wochen... und statistische Ausreißer werden fürstlich bezahlt.

Um meine Polemik mal etwas zu erklären...
3000€ Netto bezieht sich auf 8h/Tag 5 Tage die Woche, da wir freie Zeiteinteilung haben.
Gearbeitet wird normalerweise von 10Uhr bis 19/20Uhr bei 1-2 Stunden Mittagspause.

Wenn man so arbeitet, hat man ca 3420€ Netto auf dem Konto... nach oben offen, bei Mehrarbeit.


13h Dienste bei Ärzten sind juristisch immer wieder gerügt worden... bzw die Kliniken mussten Schmerzensgeld etc zahlen, wenn Kunstfehler gemacht wurden, die darauf zurückzuführen waren, das der Arzt einfach zu lang im Dienst war.

Eine Ausnahme gibt es hier bei der Feuerwehr, da hat man 3x die Woche 24h Dienst... aber eben Bereitsschaft mit Pausenzeiten dazwischen, den Rest der Woche frei... dafür immerhin 2100€ Netto.. und die Möglichkeit nebenbei arbeiten zu können .. und man ist Beamter, mit allen Vorzügen die das bietet.
Kumpel hat sich ne Eigentumswohnung OHNE Eigenkapital gekauft .. Bank winkt sogar sowas durch, wenn man Beamter auf Lebenszeit ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

Naja Schulpflicht, Lehrplan usw. sind ja vom Staat vorgegeben und es spricht ja nix gegen Lehrkräfte im Staatsdienst. Oft ist es ja der Wasserkopf der unnütz Geld kostet und diese Starre müsste mal aufgebrochen werden


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja Schulpflicht, Lehrplan usw. sind ja vom Staat vorgegeben



Das sollte auch so bleiben!



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> und es spricht ja nix gegen Lehrkräfte im Staatsdienst.



Dann aber wenigstens nicht verbeamtet. Das Problem ist doch, das viele Lehrer, die mal ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben eine Einstellung an den Tag legen, die in jeder Firma untragbar wäre. Eine Verbeamtung sorgt dafür, dass dies noch unterstützt wird. Dazu hat eine Schule das Problem unliebsame Lehrer nicht loswerden zu können. 

Der Unterschied zw. staatlicher Schule und guter (!) Privatschule ist diesbzgl. riesig! Ich habe sowas wie an dieser Schule noch nicht erlebt, es gibt ein klares Konzept, das von den Lehrern mitgetragen wird und praktisch jedes Detail, bis zur Unterrichtsgestaltung ist darauf abgestimmt. Kein Vergleich zu den Schulen die ich sonst kenne in denen jeder Lehrer macht was er will und nicht mal in einzelnen Fächern rote Linien durch die ganze Schulzeit zu erkennen sind.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Da wo Gewerkschaften das Sagen haben, gibt es nur echte 40 oder 38,5h Wochen... und statistische Ausreißer werden fürstlich bezahlt.



Eigentlich sind in vielen Branchen 35h die Regel. Abweichungen davon können z.B. mit dem Betriebsrat (der normal fest in Gewerkschaftshand ist) ausgehandelt werden. Fürstlich bezahlt werden solche Abweichungen für Tarifangestellte bei uns definitiv nicht!



Anticrist schrieb:


> Kumpel hat sich ne Eigentumswohnung OHNE Eigenkapital gekauft .. Bank winkt sogar sowas durch, wenn man Beamter auf Lebenszeit ist.



Dazu muss man kein Beamter sein. ich habe ein 2 Familienhaus ohne Eigenkapital gekauft/baut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Februar 2015)

Lehrplan usw. ist gar nichts vom Staat gegeben, die Lehrer machen was sie wollen. Das deutsche Bildungssystem ist unfair und *******.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

Der Sinn einer Verbeamtung ist ja ein anderer und diese Sicherheit ist ja erst ein Anreiz für solche Posten


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lehrplan usw. ist gar nichts vom Staat gegeben, die Lehrer machen was sie wollen. Das deutsche Bildungssystem ist unfair und *******.



Ja natürlich - aber musst du nicht in der Garage dein Auto abstauben gehen? 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Sinn einer Verbeamtung ist ja ein anderer und diese Sicherheit ist ja erst ein Anreiz für solche Posten



Das ist der Anreiz sich einen faulen Lenz zu machen. Wenn ich einen (hochqualifizierten!) Job damit anpreisen muss, dass er absolut sicher ist und Aufstiegschancen nach Dienstalter bietet - solange man nicht völlig über die Strenge schlägt - stimmt doch was nicht! Ein wenig Leistungsanreiz hat noch keiner Branche geschadet!

Der ursprüngliche Sinn war es nicht Jobs attraktiver zu machen, sondern staatliche Aufgaben zu sichern und den Staatsdienern ein Einkommen + Pension, die sie gegen Bestechungen und sonst. unlauteren Dinge absichert zu bieten. Damit wollte man unabhängige und damit überparteiische Arbeitnehmer haben. Die Zeiten, dass jeder Postbote verbeamtet war sind Gott sei dank vorbei, immerhin sind Beamten ja auch sehr teuer. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis wirklich nur noch Arbeitplätze mit hoheitlichen Aufgaben zum Beamtenstatus führen - es traut sich aktuell ob deren Lobby niemand so recht dran. Sachliche Gründe für den aktuellen Zwischenstand gibt es jedenfalls keine stichhaltigen.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann würde ich da direkt anfangen.



Wenn du bereit bist umzuziehen dann kümmere ich mich sogar um die gesamte Abwicklung. Sind zwar Anfangs "nur" 2200€ Netto, aber mit deinem Know-How und Interesse ist nach Oben alles offen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

> Der ursprüngliche Sinn war es nicht Jobs attraktiver zu machen, sondern staatliche Aufgaben zu sichern und den Staatsdienern ein Einkommen + Pension, die sie gegen Bestechungen und sonst


Richtig, ich wollte es nicht extra schreiben da man es ja wissen sollte. Generell sollte man mal bei Staatsbediensteten mal eine Reformierung wagen da ja eben in einigen Bereichen die Leistung nicht stimmt bzw. keine Sanktionen bei den Gruppen zu befürchten sind bei Nichterfüllung


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Gebe dem Beamten so viel dass er unbestechlich ist und dem Arbeiter so wenig dass er jeden Tag wieder kommen muss.

Frei nach Wilhelm.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Arbeiten Beam und Anticrist im gleichen Laden?


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube Beam macht gerade nur sie Sekretärin. [emoji12]


----------



## lozux (10. Februar 2015)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was viele hier sagen, unsere Lehrer sind sehr motiviert. Außerdem verdient man dich als normaler Lehrer, also kein (Ober)studienrat keine goldene Nase. Und wenn sie nicht richtig arbeiten kann man auch Beamte loswerden, allerdings bietet das ganze eine besondere Absicherung, die ja auch gut ist. Stellt euch mal vor eure Stadt könnte nach Lust und Laune die Lehrer rauswerfen und einstellen wies grade passt. Der Staat sorgt eben für eine gesicherte Bildung. Das Problem liegt eher in zu großen Klassen und unter bezahlten Lehrern, als an der Verbeamtung in meinen Augen.

Cheers


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das sollte auch so bleiben!



So ein Quatsch!
Es ist beispielsweise nur erbärmlich wie, besonders in Deutschland, Homeschooling kategorisch unterbunden wird.

Aber gut, in Europa wird es ja erwünscht dass sich der Staat überall einmischt, da wundert mich das auch nicht.


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Ist Homeschooling wirklich nicht möglich? Ich habe das externen Abitur gemacht, die Schule konnte man besuchen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja natürlich - aber musst du nicht in der Garage dein Auto abstauben gehen?



Du schickst doch selber deine Kinder in eine Privatschule - das wohl nicht ohne Grund. Wo ist unser Bildungssystem fair, wenn Berlin in den "Hauptfächern" jeweils eine Stunde mehr pro Woche haben, also 5 statt 4 Stunden, und wir in Brandenburg 4, und trotzdem die selbe Abiturarbeit schreiben ? Das ist fair? 
Genauso interessiert es niemand wenn die Lehrer nicht das machen was im Lehrplan steht. Wir waren letztens in Geschichte zum Beispiel 1968 - Rudi Dutschke und co. - Plötzlich meint sie (die lehrerin) Sie müsse anfangen uns was über den Islam zu erzählen... Ja ne ist klar  
Dann wollen sie noch ein Zentralabitur einführen! Wie soll das den funktionieren? Erstmal müssten sie 50% der Lehrer ersetzten, oder regelmäßige Kontrollen auch für Lehrer einführen ! Unangemeldet natürlich. Nicht nur für die Schüler. Dann mal den Unterricht in allen Bundesländern angleichen, dann kann man anfangen über ein Zentralabitur reden.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ist Homeschooling wirklich nicht möglich? Ich habe das externen Abitur gemacht, die Schule konnte man besuchen, muss man aber nicht.



Nein, ist in Deutschland leider nicht gestattet.

Darf ich fragen in welchem Land, beziehungsweise unter welchen Umständen genau, du dein Abitur gemacht hast?
Würde mich sehr interessieren,


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

In Deutschland herrscht Schulzwang.. jedes Kind *muss *eine Schule besuchen. Andernfalls kann man die Eltern juristisch zwingen, für die Einhaltung der Schulpflicht zu Sorgen.. und das ist auch gut so

Homescooling gehört auch verboten... jedes Kind in diesem Land muss die selben Chancen haben.
Zudem ist die Schule der Ort wo das Kind mit anderen in soziale Interaktion treten muss.. das heisst auch, Sozialkompetenz zu erwerben, mit anderen Meinungen konfrontiert werden etc.

Homescooling macht nur für die Leute Sinn, die Ihre Kinder genau davon fernhalten und ideologisch indoktrinieren wollen. 
Nicht nur evangelikale würden ihre Kinder sofort auf allen Schulen nehmen und künftig Biologie weitestgehend aus dem Unterricht entfernen, sondern auch Neonazis die ihren Kindern eine völkische Schulbildung angedeihen lassen würden.

Sowas ist aus gutem Grund verboten


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen in welchem Land, beziehungsweise unter welchen Umständen genau, du dein Abitur gemacht hast?



In NRW, also nicht ganz Ausland
Es gibt das sogenannte externen Abitur, auch nichtschüler Abitur genannt .
Ich war auf einer Privatschule, die kein Prüfungsrecht hatte und die Bezirksregierung somit eine Schule bestimmt hat, die mich prüft.
Geprüft wird in 8 Fächern, 4 mündlich und 4 schriftlich.
Mit mir wurde zB auch ein Jesuitenorden geprüft.

Theoretisch könnte man sich selber auf die Prüfung vorbereiten, das sollte doch auch eine Art Homeschooling sein?

Edit: Die mittlere Reife habe ich ebenfalls auf dem Weg gemacht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Februar 2015)

Es gibt 10 Jahre Schulpflicht. Abitur ist keine Pflicht, und kannst du somit auch zuhause machen.


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

Aber wie oben geschrieben, ich habe die mittlere Reife ebenfalls auf dem Weg gemacht.
Ich war von der 1-7 Klasse auf einer normalen Grundschule bzw. Gymnasium, also 7 Jahre


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Homescooling gehört auch verboten... jedes Kind in diesem Land muss die selben Chancen haben.
> Zudem ist die Schule der Ort wo das Kind mit anderen in soziale Interaktion treten muss.. das heisst auch, Sozialkompetenz zu erwerben, mit anderen Meinungen konfrontiert werden etc.
> 
> Homescooling macht nur für die Leute Sinn, die Ihre Kinder genau davon fernhalten und ideologisch indoktrinieren wollen.
> ...



Dass Kinder von Geburt an mit irgendwelchen Ideologien bombardiert werden heißt wohl niemand, der einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat, gut, dass Kinder vollkommen isoliert aufwachsen ist ebenfalls nicht Sinn der Übung.

Aber ich muss schon gestehen dass man es einfach hat wenn die Welt schwarz/weiß ist 



s-icon schrieb:


> In NRW, also nicht ganz Ausland
> Es gibt das sogenannte externen Abitur, auch nichtschüler Abitur genannt .
> Ich war auf einer Privatschule, die kein Prüfungsrecht hatte und die Bezirksregierung somit eine Schule bestimmt hat, die mich prüft.
> Geprüft wird in 8 Fächern, 4 mündlich und 4 schriftlich.
> ...



Hmm, durchaus interessant.

Was darf man sich denn unter einer "Privatschule ohne Prüfungsrecht" vorstellen?


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Arbeiten Beam und Anticrist im gleichen Laden?



Ich finds echt erstaunlich wie Automobilhersteller unterschätzt werden und das man überhaupt keine Ahnung über die Zustände hat. 

Du brauchst hier nen automobilherstellerrelevanten Beruf und kriegst zu 80% die Sicherheit einer direkten Einstellung. Vorerst natürlich nur in der Produktion im Schichtbetrieb, aber Leuten die wirklich voran kommen wollen und etwas drauf haben, denen stehen alle möglichen Türen offen.

Vor 10 Jahren haben sie hier die Leute auf der Straße gesucht und haben jeden Deppen eingestellt. Heute arbeiten in solchen Firmen Leute die teilweise kein deutsch sprechen geschweige denn eine Ausbildung haben aber im Verdienst locker bei 3000€ Netto sind.

Wie gesagt, Bandarbeit ist natürlich kein Zuckerschlecken und man muss schuften für das Geld, aber man hat firmeninterne Möglichkeiten die einem offen stehen und die nutzen sehr viele. Natürlich geht das über Vitamine extrem viel schneller und ist  auch unfair, aber selbst ohne kommt man mit genügend Biss weiter.

BMW stellt in Bayern btw. auch bald wieder 1000 Leute ein, wird bei Audi genauso laufen sobald der neue B9 mal endlich Serienreife bekommt. Meint ihr die bekommen dann nur qualifizierte Leute? Im Voraus werden diese natürlich herausgefiltert, wenns dann aber darum geht Minuse in der Produktion zu begleichen wird auch ein Metzger oder Bäcker über Leihfirmen genommen.

Die, die was taugen werden dann übernommen und die, die nichts taugen werden dann, wenn wieder Ruhe einkehrt, rausgeschmissen. Produktionsmitarbeiter werden IMMER gesucht, die Fluktuation dort ist relativ hoch.


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Was darf man sich denn unter einer "Privatschule ohne Prüfungsrecht" vorstellen?



Es gibt 2 Arten von Privatschulen, einmal die Ersatzschulen:

Diese dürfen die Abiturprüfungen selber durchführen und werden größtenteils staatlich finanziert. Das Schulgeld wird für extras wie bessere Betreuung der Schüler genutzt.
Sie werden jedoch stark von den Behörden kontrolliert.

und die Ergänzungsschulen:

Prüfungen, Noten etc. werden nicht anerkannt. Die Schüler müssen sich selber zur Prüfung bei der Bezirksregierung anmelden und werden dann auf verschiedene Schulen im Bezirk verteilt. Wird nicht staatlich gefördert, die gesamten Kosten müssen selber getragen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was viele hier sagen, *unsere Lehrer sind sehr motiviert*. Außerdem verdient man dich als normaler Lehrer, also kein (Ober)studienrat keine goldene Nase. Und wenn sie nicht richtig arbeiten kann man auch Beamte loswerden, allerdings bietet das ganze eine besondere Absicherung, die ja auch gut ist. Stellt euch mal vor eure Stadt könnte nach Lust und Laune die Lehrer rauswerfen und einstellen wies grade passt. Der Staat sorgt eben für eine gesicherte Bildung. Das Problem liegt eher in zu großen Klassen und unter bezahlten Lehrern, als an der Verbeamtung in meinen Augen.
> 
> Cheers



Zu Beginn der Karriere sicherlich schon und ist wohl eine Frage der Altersstufe usw. wo man eingesetzt wird. Wie viele haben denn noch den direkten täglichen Einblick von der Schule, ich konnte mir da schon eine ganze Weile einen Einblick verschaffen und kann Lehrer schon verstehen wenn die eine Packung Schlaftabletten der Arbeit vorziehen. Der Lehrer hat kaum Chancen sich zu erwehren da die Schüler 100 x mehr ihre Rechte kennen wenngleich für die Pflichten da ein umgekehrtes Vorzeichen angebracht ist. Ich will damit nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren aber ein paar Prozent faules Obst befällt auch andere.
Natürlich bringen überfüllte Klassen, starre und veraltete Lehrpläne sowie Schüler mit mangelnden Grundfähigkeiten auch keinen Motivationsschub.

Bei aller Geldgeilheit sollte man trotzdem nicht vergessen das die Penunse nicht der heilige Gral ist


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



lozux schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was viele hier sagen, unsere Lehrer sind sehr motiviert. Außerdem verdient man dich als normaler Lehrer, also kein (Ober)studienrat keine goldene Nase.



Schlecht verdienen Lehrer nun auch nicht gerade. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass sie im Alter deutlich besser gestellt sind als normale Arbeitnehmer bzw. Rentner! Es zählt immer das Package! Dazu kommen 13 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr, überschaubare Arbeitszeiten und eben die Absicherung.



lozux schrieb:


> Und wenn sie nicht richtig arbeiten kann man auch Beamte loswerden, allerdings bietet das ganze eine besondere Absicherung, die ja auch gut ist. Stellt euch mal vor eure Stadt könnte nach Lust und Laune die Lehrer rauswerfen und einstellen wies grade passt.



Um nen Beamten los zu werden muss der schon klauen oder sich sonst wie massiv daneben benehmen. Auch dann wird gerne erst mal versetzt und das zur Not auch mehrmals.
In D kann niemand einfach so nach Lust und Laune entlassen werden, dass gilt auch für normale Arbeitnehmer, warum sollte es dann bei nicht verbeamteten Lehrer gehen!



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!
> Es ist beispielsweise nur erbärmlich wie, besonders in Deutschland, Homeschooling kategorisch unterbunden wird.



Was hat Homeschooling denn mit der Vorgabe der Lehrpläne zu tun? Diese könnten auch so umgesetzt werden müssen. 
Das dies bei uns nicht möglich ist sehe ich völlig entspannt, das käme eh nur für eine sehr geringe Anzahl von Schülern in Frage und der Aufwand diese Form des Lernens zu Überprüfen stünde in keinem sinnvollen Aufwand dazu. 

Ganz nebenbei geht dadurch ein Teil der schulischen Aufgaben komplett flöten. Die Sozialisierung in der Gruppe, Teamarbeit usw. ist dort nicht im selben Maße gegeben wie an einer normalen Schule (idealerweise).



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du schickst doch selber deine Kinder in eine Privatschule - das wohl nicht ohne Grund.



Das hat sich so ergeben weil die im Nachbarort ist. Wenn wir keine solche Schule in der Nähe gehabt hätten, dann würden meine Kinder auf ein ganz normales Gymnasium gehen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann wollen sie noch ein Zentralabitur einführen!



Da wäre ich stark dafür! Aktuell gilt ein Abi egal aus welchem Bundesland als gleichwertig - die Realität sieht anders aus... Wobei auf der anderen Seite sich niemand für deine Abinote interessieren wird. EInzig, wenn du einen Studiengang wählst bei dem man erst mit einem bestimmten Schnitt reinkommst ist es interessant. Danach wird dich da nie wieder jemand danach fragen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es gibt 10 Jahre Schulpflicht. Abitur ist keine Pflicht, und kannst du somit auch zuhause machen.



So einfach ist das nicht! Die Schulpflicht ist in den Ländern unterschiedlich geregelt und gilt unterschiedlich lange, meist bis zur Volljährigkeit (zumindest die Berufsschulpflicht).


----------



## lozux (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da wäre ich stark dafür! Aktuell gilt ein Abi egal aus welchem Bundesland als gleichwertig - die Realität sieht anders aus... Wobei auf der anderen Seite sich niemand für deine Abinote interessieren wird. EInzig, wenn du einen Studiengang wählst bei dem man erst mit einem bestimmten Schnitt reinkommst ist es interessant. Danach wird dich da nie wieder jemand danach fragen



Wäre ich auch dafür, aber dann gäbe es im BaWü und Bayern mehr Abiturienten und das Abi wird NOCH einfacher, und in Bremen wahrscheinlich noch 3.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Februar 2015)

Ich sage bevor man ein Zentralabi schreibt sollte man den Unterricht angleichen.


----------



## leaf348 (11. Februar 2015)

Komisch dass ich bei einem der 3 größten Automobilhersteller an eurem angepriesenen Band nur 2400 € brutto verdient habe. Bei 3500 € netto hätte ich mir die 4 Jahre Mechatronikstudium (schreibe grade meine Bachelorarbeit) evtl. gespart, denn es ist lange nicht sicher das ich das jetzt einfach mal so locker verdiene  
Achja, mir lag die Schichtarbeit und ich hatte keinen Job á la immer die selben 4 Schrauben reindrehen...

Also den Lohnzettel mit 3500 € Netto ausm Rohbau würde ich sehr gerne sehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



lozux schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch dafür, aber dann gäbe es im BaWü und Bayern mehr Abiturienten und das Abi wird NOCH einfacher, und in Bremen wahrscheinlich noch 3.



Das kommt drauf an wie man es macht. Aus meiner Sicht kann es nur so gehen, dass das Niveau auf süddeutsche Verhältnisse angepasst wird. Es ist niemand geholfen, wenn man die Standards absenkt - schlimm genug, dass man das im Studium macht, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Komisch dass ich bei einem der 3 größten Automobilhersteller an eurem angepriesenen Band nur 2400 € brutto verdient habe. Bei 3500 € netto hätte ich mir die 4 Jahre Mechatronikstudium (schreibe grade meine Bachelorarbeit) evtl. gespart, denn es ist lange nicht sicher das ich das jetzt einfach mal so locker verdiene
> Achja, mir lag die Schichtarbeit und ich hatte keinen Job á la immer die selben 4 Schrauben reindrehen...
> 
> Also den Lohnzettel mit 3500 € Netto ausm Rohbau würde ich sehr gerne sehen.



Ich kann dir gerne nen Lohnzettel von nem normalen Schichtarbeiter auftreiben der seine 2200 Netto am "normalen" Band verdient. Mein Vater arbeitet in der Nachtschicht und kommt auch locker auf seine 3400 Netto. Die im Rohbau oder im Presswerk verdienen nochmal mindestens 500€ mehr, da will deswegen auch jeder hin.

Bei wem warst du denn?


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal in die Auto Industrie...


----------



## easycheeseman (11. Februar 2015)

Beam39  hat recht gibt's hierbei Audi.  Obwohl ich auch mehr hatte als ich noch dort gearbeitet habe.  Jedoch sind solche Leasing Angebote nur für Firmen interessant. Die Schlussrate alleine übersteigt den Zeitwert. Gibt's hier auch genug die sich ne fette Audi Limo holen und irrwitzige Beträge abdrücken. Obwohl das Werksleasing  oh günstig ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist umzuziehen dann kümmere ich mich sogar um die gesamte Abwicklung. Sind zwar Anfangs "nur" 2200€ Netto, aber mit deinem Know-How und Interesse ist nach Oben alles offen



Ja super wenn ich mich erst auf 3000€ hocharbeiten muss, dann lohnt das ja nicht. Das kann ich auch so. Ich dachte da gibts jetzt direkt 3000 auf die Kralle im ersten Monat.


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Jedoch sind solche Leasing Angebote nur für Firmen interessant.



Wieso sollte man das Auto denn rauskaufen? KM Leasing und nach der Laufzeit zurückgeben.


----------



## easycheeseman (11. Februar 2015)

Klar aber rechne die Anzahlung plus den Raten.  Da hast du jede Menge Kohle verbrannt für nix. Als Firma von der Steuer absetzen okay.


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

Naja was heisst denn für nix, du fährst ja einen Neuwagen.
Ich bezweifle, dass du wirklich weniger Geld verbrennst, wenn du den kaufst.

Mein Beispiel:

Ich zahle monatlich 530€ leasing, das liegt knapp über BMW 3er Niveau. Der Verkaufspreis wäre 53000€ gewesen  Das Auto hatte einen Neupreis von >100k.
Nach 36 Monaten gebe ich den Wagen ab und muss mich nicht um den Wiederverkauf kümmern, denn nach 3 Jahren hätte ich nie 35k dafür bekommen.
Leasing kann sich durchaus auch für Privatpersonen lohnen, wenn man gute Angebote erwischt.


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2015)

Also 3K Netto is doch der Mindestlohn, oder liege ich da falsch? Da kommt doch sogar die Frisörin ein gutes Stück drüber? Verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2015)

Bitte Polemik unterlassen.


----------



## easycheeseman (11. Februar 2015)

Ich habe früher auch so gedacht. Heute kaufe ich ein Auto mit einem Jahr und fahre es ein paar Jahre. Viel billiger und meins


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich zahle monatlich 530€ leasing, das liegt knapp über BMW 3er Niveau. Der Verkaufspreis wäre 53000€ gewesen  Das Auto hatte einen Neupreis von >100k.
> Nach 36 Monaten gebe ich den Wagen ab und muss mich nicht um den Wiederverkauf kümmern, denn nach 3 Jahren hätte ich nie 35k dafür bekommen.
> Leasing kann sich durchaus auch für Privatpersonen lohnen, wenn man gute Angebote erwischt.



Die Frage ist, ob du nicht nachzahlen musst. Die 35k sind ja als Restwert kalkuliert. D.h. wenn das Auto aufgrund von irgendwelchen "Mängeln" diesen Wert nicht erreicht, dann zahlst du die Differenz! Wärst nicht der erste, der beim privaten Leasing am Ende massiv draufzahlt. Es lohnt sich objektiv betrachtet eben wirklich nur für Firmenkunden (und auch da längst nicht immer).


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

Nein KM- Leasing, kein Restwertleasing. D.H. Abgerechnet wird nach KM. 25tkm p.a.
Hat bei meinem letzten Auto auch keine Probleme gegeben. In der Familie Leasen wir seit 2005.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja super wenn ich mich erst auf 3000€ hocharbeiten muss, dann lohnt das ja nicht. Das kann ich auch so. Ich dachte da gibts jetzt direkt 3000 auf die Kralle im ersten Monat.



Naja, bisschen realistisch muss man schon bleiben. 3000 Netto verdienen frische Akademiker. Die liegen irgendwo bei 3800 brutto als Einstiegsgehalt. Aber Leute wie du fallen halt selbst am Band ziemlich ins Auge und werden auch gut gefördert. 

Vor 2 Jahren etwa hat mein Vater von nem jungen Kerl erzählt den er angelernt hat. Hatte lediglich seinen Hauptschulabschluss mäßig beendet, ne KFZ-Lehre mit nem 1er Schnitt gehabt und war auch extrem drin in seinem Beruf so wie du es bist. Nen Jahr später haben sie ihn dort weggeholt, geschult und als mein Vater ihn dann wieder sah war er bereits in der Motorenentwicklung.

Heißt natürlich nicht dass das bei jedem so schnell läuft aber nochmals: Wenn man was drauf hat dann kann was drauß machen. Und du machst den Eindruck (auch wenn du nen bisschen durchgeknallt sein magst ) als würdest du deinen Beruf leben und was drauf haben.

Mach was drauß und vergammel nicht in irgendwelchen Werkstätten. In Deutschland stehen dir viele Möglichkeiten offen.


----------



## Lee (11. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also 3K Netto is doch der Mindestlohn, oder liege ich da falsch? Da kommt doch sogar die Frisörin ein gutes Stück drüber? Verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht...



Ja du liegst sogar gewaltig falsch. Der Mindestlohn liegt bei 8,50€ *Brutto* die Stunde. Das macht bei einer 40 Stunden Woche 340€ Brutto die Woche und auf nen Monat mit 4 Wochen gerechnet landest du bei 1360€ Brutto. So und davon werden jetzt noch Sozialabgaben und Steuern abgezogen und du landest vmtl so bei 1000€ Netto, wenn nicht weniger.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also 3K Netto is doch der Mindestlohn, oder liege ich da falsch? Da kommt doch sogar die Frisörin ein gutes Stück drüber? Verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht...



Der Sinn des Threads liegt in erster Linie darum um sich untereinander ein wenig auszutauschen bzw. im Informationsfluss. Was für viele ein normales Gehalt ist, ist für andere nen Traumgehalt - zumindest kann ich das hier so feststellen. Es fällt vielen anscheinend immernoch schwer zu glauben dass es "normale" Arbeiter" gibt die soviel verdienen können.

In Großteilen Deutschlands kann man von sowas natürlich nur träumen, aber besonders hier im Raum Bayern sind solche Gehälter gar nicht mal so besonders als das man von "Traumgehalt" sprechen würde.


----------



## easycheeseman (11. Februar 2015)

@beam39 kommst aber nicht aus Ingolstadt? Vermute ich mal


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

Doch  Du wirst mir die Gehälter mit Sicherheit bestätigen können wenn du mal in der Audi AG tätig warst. Auch mit den Gewinnausschüttungen in Höhe von 4-6000k € pro Jahr etc. pp.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, bisschen realistisch muss man schon bleiben. 3000 Netto verdienen frische Akademiker. Die liegen irgendwo bei 3800 brutto als Einstiegsgehalt. Aber Leute wie du fallen halt selbst am Band ziemlich ins Auge und werden auch gut gefördert.
> 
> Vor 2 Jahren etwa hat mein Vater von nem jungen Kerl erzählt den er angelernt hat. Hatte lediglich seinen Hauptschulabschluss mäßig beendet, ne KFZ-Lehre mit nem 1er Schnitt gehabt und war auch extrem drin in seinem Beruf so wie du es bist. Nen Jahr später haben sie ihn dort weggeholt, geschult und als mein Vater ihn dann wieder sah war er bereits in der Motorenentwicklung.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm ok das ist nicht so viel, wie ich gedacht hab.

...naja die KFZ Lehre mit 1 abschließen ist ja auch keine große Schwierigkeit. Gelernt habe ich nie und den Tag vor der Prüfung bin ich noch zur Weihnachtsfeier der Firma gegangen.  Die Kollegen wollten mich mehr oder weniger rauswerfen, damit ich noch lerne oder so nen Quatsch.  Wenn ich irgendwo mal mich bei der Entwicklung bewerben sollte, dann muss das gut überlegt sein.

Ich finde das irgendwie alle die was auf dem Kasten haben nen bischen einen an der Waffel haben.  Ich vielleicht mehr (oder deutlich mehr)als andere aber gestört hat es mich noch nie.

Das Problem ist halt das bei mir an erster Stelle nicht das Geld kommt. Es gibt im Leben wichtigere Sachen als Geld. Geld ist schön und toll aber ich will nicht auf mein Leben zurückblicken und hinterher feststellen das ich außer Geld verdienen und anhäufen sonst eigentlich nichts erlebt habe. Es gibt halt viele Jobs mit gutem Gehalt, wo man aber im Privatleben ziemliche Kompromisse eingehen muss. Absolutes Nogo wäre zum Beispiel für einen Job in einer Innenstadt wohnen zu müssen oder in irgendeinem Mehrfamilienhaus. Da müsste ich schon so viel Geld bekommen das ich das nur kurze Zeit machen brauche.


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es viele sehr gut bezahlte Jobs.
Habe zB. in den letzten paar Tagen IT Jobs in einem anderen Forum gesehn.
Gehalt deutlich höher als ein höherer Beamter, Steuerfrei, keine Abgaben für Krankenkasse, Rente etc.
Veträge 3-9 Jahre. Die Rente gibt es am Ende Cash.
Man muss einfach nur die Augen offen halten und gut in seinem Job sein.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Februar 2015)

Und muss dann voll versteuert werden und die Krankenkasse zahlst Du auch voll...


----------



## s-icon (11. Februar 2015)

Nein das Gehalt muss nicht versteuert werden und die PKV wird vom Arbeitgeber getragen.
Die Rente muss dann am ende mit 9% versteuert werden, das ist richtig.
Selbst meine Freundin als Referendarin verdient ihre 1,5k.


----------



## easycheeseman (11. Februar 2015)

Ich sage ja die Gehälter sind schon richtig wiedergeben. Ich war 8 Jahre bei Audi. Was aber auch stimmt das jeder egal wie blöd oder faul er ist, schnell aufsteigen kann. Man muss nur richtig handeln


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

Die richtigen Kontakte vorausgesetzt


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

Das reinkommen ist im Moment nicht schwer.  Fühler ausstrecken und zuschlagen


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein das Gehalt muss nicht versteuert werden und die PKV wird vom Arbeitgeber getragen.



Solange man nicht in einem der Steuerparadiese wohnt muss das Gehalt natürlich immer versteuert werden! Es mag Verträge geben in denen das Nettogehalt spezifiziert ist statt dem Brutto (bei Fußballprofis liest man das gelegentlich), aber deswegen wird dennoch die Steuer fällig. Ebenso Renten-, Arbeitslosen- und Pflegeversicherung. Krankenkasse natürlich auch. - Zumindest wenn wir uns über nen Job in D unterhalten. In anderen Ländern mag das anders aussehen, aber da hinkt die Vergleichbarkeit ohnehin immer ein wenig.

Ob es möglich ist die Steuern direkt vom Arbeitgeber entrichten zu lassen weiß ich nicht. Wollte ich auch nicht, weil einem das jegliche Kontrolle aus der Hand nimmt und auch Abschreibungen und ähnliches nicht möglich sind. Sinn macht es ohnehin keinen.


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn man selbstständig ist man je nach Modell Steuerbefreit. Nur dann


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2015)

Man ist nie Steuerbefreit. Als Selbstständiger musst du dich nur selbst um das Abführen der Steuern kümmern und zahlst nicht zwingend in die Arbeitslosenversicherung.


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Wenn du unter 5000€ im Jahr bleibst zählt die Kleinunternehmen Regelung. Oder du machst es so und bescheisst wo es nur geht[emoji12]
Ich bin Angestellter und bekomme auch ca 1000 € Steuerfrei zusätzlich per Monat. Ist allerdings nicht ganz [emoji56]


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2015)

Es gibt generell einen Steuerfeibetrag, das hat aber nichts mit Selbstständigkeit zu tun.
Und unter 5k im Jahr ist keine Unternehmung sondern ein Minijob.

Natürlich kann man bescheißen. Man kann auch mit Drogen handeln oder ne Bank überfallen. Ist aber alles nicht legal und damit kein "Steuermodell".


----------



## keinnick (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



easycheeseman schrieb:


> Ich bin Angestellter und bekomme auch ca 1000 € Steuerfrei zusätzlich per Monat. Ist allerdings nicht ganz [emoji56]



Vielleicht solltest Du komplett auf Schwarzarbeit umstellen. Da ließe sich noch mehr "einsparen".


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Nö sind nur zusatzaufwendungen wie Fahrgeld etc
Wenn die Diskussion kommt mehr Stundenlohn oder so? Wähle ich das übel mit weniger Besteuerung.  Glaube mir Ich zahle genug an den Fiskus obwohl ich alleinerziehend mit zwei Kindern bin


----------



## keinnick (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



easycheeseman schrieb:


> Nö sind nur zusatzaufwendungen wie Fahrgeld etc



Welchen Namen man dem Kind gibt, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Ganze nicht legal ist.


----------



## JimSim3 (12. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man ist nie Steuerbefreit. Als Selbstständiger musst du dich nur selbst um das Abführen der Steuern kümmern und zahlst nicht zwingend in die Arbeitslosenversicherung.



Naja, nie würde ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. Es gibt als Selbstständiger schon Jobs die grundlegend steuerbefreit sind...


----------



## leaf348 (12. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerne nen Lohnzettel von nem normalen Schichtarbeiter auftreiben der seine 2200 Netto am "normalen" Band verdient. Mein Vater arbeitet in der Nachtschicht und kommt auch locker auf seine 3400 Netto. Die im Rohbau oder im Presswerk verdienen nochmal mindestens 500€ mehr, da will deswegen auch jeder hin.
> 
> Bei wem warst du denn?



Daimler. Muss ich wohl doch nach Ingolstadt ziehen


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Es gibt alle möglichen vergütungsmodelle, bloß steuerfrei ist es nie. Zumindest solange man über dem Freibetrag landet. 
Wenn ich bei nem Unternehmen arbeiten würde, das mir halblegale oder gar illegale Modelle der Vergütung anbieten würde, dann wäre ich schnellst möglich da weg. Das deutet ja darauf hin, dass das Unternehmen es generell nicht so genau nimmt und vermutlich auch an anderen Stellen "kreativ" wirkt. Mit sowas will ich persönlich nix zu tun haben, im Gegenteil ich würde vermutlich auch den Steuerbehörden mal nen Tipp geben.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Jungs, alles legal. Baden Württenberg, also keine Steueroase. Angestellter kein Selbständiger. Keine Steuern 
Wenn ich das sage, dann meine ich es auch so

Keine Beiträge für Krankenversicherung, Arbeitslosenversicherung, Rentenversicherung


----------



## keinnick (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Jungs, alles legal. Baden Württenberg, also keine Steueroase. Angestellter kein Selbständiger. Keine Steuern
> Wenn ich das sage, dann meine ich es auch so



So etwas wie Einkommensteuer fällt dann bei Dir also weg? Das ist aber nett von Vater Staat.


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

Das Unternehmen nimmt es sehr genau, vorallem da es ein Schweizer Unternehmen ist. Das ganze ist rechtlich auch in trockenen Tüchern. Nicht das meine Exfrau es nicht schon versucht hätte


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> So etwas wie Einkommensteuer fällt dann bei Dir also weg? Das ist aber nett von Vater Staat.



Ja Einkommensteuer fällt weg, nett oder?


----------



## PepperID (12. Februar 2015)

Wow....
Bei uns in Bremerhaven ist es mit der Situation um Arbeitsplätze so rar gesäht, dass ich mit einem Realschulabschluss (2,3) nur Kassierer oder Bäcker usw. werden kann.
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte einen Job zu machen wo ich 2200 Netto verdienen würde, würde ich nicht zögern, auch wenn es nicht mein Traumjob wäre.
Das Wohl meiner Familie ist mir wesentlich wichtiger als das meine.

Aber ok, vielleicht kann man so eine Meinung auch nur haben wenn man weiß wie es in Bhv ist ^^


----------



## keinnick (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ja Einkommensteuer fällt weg, nett oder?



Ok, kannst Du das näher erläutern?


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Überstaatliche Organisation, Drittstaatenvereinbarung



PepperID schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bremerhaven ist es mit der Situation um Arbeitsplätze so rar gesäht, dass ich mit einem Realschulabschluss (2,3) nur Kassierer oder Bäcker usw. werden kann.
> Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte einen Job zu machen wo ich 2200 Netto verdienen würde, würde ich nicht zögern, auch wenn es nicht mein Traumjob wäre.
> Das Wohl meiner Familie ist mir wesentlich wichtiger als das meine.



Umziehen?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

Und der "Drittstaat" verzichtet auf Steuern?
Ein ziemlich netter Staat.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, der Drittstaat ist das Institut, das von 20 Staaten unterstützt/gefördert wird.


----------



## PepperID (12. Februar 2015)

Umziehen kommt nur mit direkter Perspektive in Frage, dann auch nur für mich allein.
Meine Frau arbeitet hier als Gesundheits- und Krankenpflegerin, meine Tochter hängt sehr an Oma und soll im August in den Kindergarten kommen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir hier mal die hälfte des Threads durchgelesen... und was hier einige für Summen nennen... mein lieber Schwan!

Es wird Zeit das ich gen Westen ziehe.


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Das ist heute ein riesiges Problem. Gerade in meiner Ecke sind die Landkreise Eichstätt, Neuburg und Ingolstadt,  Donauwörth hätte ich  beinahe vergessen. Ob Audi, Airbus, Eurocopter, Rockwool, Zuckerindustrie,  Zulieferer usw. Hier gibt's gut bezahlte Jobs an so ziemlich jeder Ecke. Lehrstellen kein Problem. Obwohl sehr viele hier weiter zur Schule gehen. Meine Tochter hätte nach ihrer mittleren Reife in einer Bank, als IT Kauffrau oder bei der Bundeswehr sofort anfangen können. Sie macht aber nun noch paar Jahre FOS. Dann sieht es noch besser aus. Bayern ist halt sehr stark obwohl es regional auch krasse unterschiede gibt


----------



## Icedaft (12. Februar 2015)

Man könnte auch sagen, nördlich des Weißwurstäquators fängt für 80% der Bevölkerung Deutschlands die Realität an...


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe es mir nicht ausgesucht ein Bayer zu sein. Ich hatte einfach Glück [emoji23]


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Auf der einen Seite beschweren sich die Unternehmen über Fachkräftemangel und rekrutieren teure Headhunter, auf der anderen Seite beschweren sich die Arbeitnehmer, dass es keine gut bezahlten Jobs gibt


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir hier mal die hälfte des Threads durchgelesen... und was hier einige für Summen nennen... mein lieber Schwan!
> 
> Es wird Zeit das ich gen Westen ziehe.



Ja im Osten kannst du solche Verdienste, bei "normalen" Tätigkeitsfeldern vergessen.
Selbst im ÖD als normaler Verwaltungsfachangestellter, sieht es hier weit schlechter aus als in den alten Bundesländern. Verbeamtung? --> Nö!
Entgeldstufe für ca. 3/4 der Beschäftigten ist EG 5-6 TVÖD, und natürlich immer schön befristet. (kann ja jeder selber mal nachgoogeln, was die "reichen" Verwaltungsangestellten bei uns verdienen.)


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Naja, der öffentliche Dienst war noch nie bekannt dafür, gut zu bezahlen.
Ich gehe sogar weiter, mit entsprechender Bildung und etwas Geschick sind sogar sechstellige Jahresgehälter kein Problem.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite beschweren sich die Unternehmen über Fachkräftemangel und rekrutieren teure Headhunter, auf der anderen Seite beschweren sich die Arbeitnehmer, dass es keine gut bezahlten Jobs gibt



Fachkräftemangel ist sowieso nur ein Märchen. Wär das glaubt, glaubt auch noch an den Osterhasen.

Das Problem ist vorallem das die Arbeitgeber, utopische Anforderungen stellen. Leider sehr weit in der IT-Branche verbreitet: am besten studiert vorher Ausbildung, MCSA und LPI, fließend 5 Programmiersprachen beherrschen und dann aber bitte nurJunge Mitarbeiter ab im Alter von 20-30 Jahren. Sozusagen mal wieder die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Natürlich soll dieser dann aber so wenig wie möglich Kosten.

Die Arbeitgeber müssen endlich lernen auch mal Kompromisse einzugehen und Ihre Leute dann auch zu schulen.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] &gt; 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



easycheeseman schrieb:


> Wenn du unter 5000€ im Jahr bleibst zählt die Kleinunternehmen Regelung. Oder du machst es so und bescheisst wo es nur geht[emoji12]
> Ich bin Angestellter und bekomme auch ca 1000 € Steuerfrei zusätzlich per Monat. Ist allerdings nicht ganz [emoji56]



Das ist Quatsch ! So einfach ist das nicht. 
Nach Kleinunternehmerreglung §19 UStG  kannst du bis zu 17500€ im Jahr verdienen, dann wird das Finanzamt keine Umsatzsteuern erheben, muss man allerdings genaustens beim Finanzamt vorlegen im Fragebogen zur Steuerlichen erfassung ( den jeder umgehend bekommt nach Gewerbeeröffnung ) 
Da gibts aber auch regeln, z.b im folgejahr darfst du auf keinen fall über 50000€ liegen. Wenn du im gründungsjahr über 17500 kommst kanst du die Reglung nicht mehr anwenden für 2 jahre ( vorrausgesetzt eben man verdient in den 2 jahren nur 17500 ) 
Du must dem Finanzamt die ersten 2 Jahre nen genauen Wirtschaftsplan geben wo explizit herrausgeht das man unter dieser Summe bleibt, kann man das nicht glaubhaft belegen wird einem das Finanzamt erstmal nicht als Kleinunternehmer einstufen. 
Was man auch auf keinen fall vergessen darf, diese Kleinunternehmer Reglung explizit auf den Rechnungen zu vermerken, jede Rechnung wo das nicht vermerkt wurde wird das Finanzamt Geld einfordern, vollkommen egal ob du nur 1000€ im Jahr verdient hast. 
Wenn du nach Kleinunternehmerreglung Arbeitest kannst du auch NICHTS von der Steuer absetzen über das Gewerbe. 

Da gibts noch einige mehr Regeln diesbezüglich, so einfach wie sich das anhört ist es nicht, ich spreche da bestens aus erfahrung da ich als Nebengewerbe nen Kleinunternehmen habe.


Btw Auch bei mir in der Gegend sind 3000 Netto möglich als Arbeiter, allerdings sind die Wohnkosten hier auch nicht von shlechten Eltern grade eben wegen der sehr begehrten Jobs bei der BASF SE und noch viel begehrter bei der BASF Business Service ( die IT Tochter der BASF SE ) da kannst dann aber auch wirklich kohle scheffeln wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt. Allerdings kommt man an diese Jobs mittlerweile auch nur noch ran mit Vitamin B


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> *Naja, der öffentliche Dienst war noch nie bekannt dafür, gut zu bezahlen.*
> Ich gehe sogar weiter, mit entsprechender Bildung und etwas Geschick sind sogar sechstellige Jahresgehälter kein Problem.



Aber das Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig --> Den Ausspruch: "Die ganzen überbezahleten Beamten bei uns im Rathaus/Landkeis......blabla" hast du doch bestimmt auch schonmal gehört, oder?


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Mit der IT Branche kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, aber ein Beispiel aus dem privaten Umfeld:

Ende 20, Bachelor BWL, MBA International Management, sehr gute Referenzen, spricht 3 Sprachen auf Muttersprachenniveau, Arbeitet im Consultingbereich.
Kann sich vor Angeboten und Headhuntern kaum retten, keine 5 stelligen Angebote, alle 6 Stellig.

Man sollte sich aber auch von der Vorstellung loslösen, eine 40 Stundenwoche zu haben und jeden Abend mit der Familie zu abend zu essen. 


aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber das Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig --> Den Ausspruch: "Die ganzen überbezahleten Beamten bei uns im Rathaus/Landkeis......blabla" hast du doch bestimmt auch schonmal gehört, oder?



Das sind Ausreden, von denen die selber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Sowas kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mit der IT Branche kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, aber ein Beispiel aus dem privaten Umfeld:
> 
> Ende 20, Bachelor BWL, MBA International Management, sehr gute Referenzen, spricht 3 Sprachen auf Muttersprachenniveau, Arbeitet im Consultingbereich.
> Kann sich vor Angeboten und Headhuntern kaum retten, keine 5 stelligen Angebote, alle 6 Stellig.



WTF... wann hat der angefangen zu studieren? Wann hat er sein ABI gemacht?

Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.

Wenn es wahr ist, dann Hut ab.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Abi normal mit 18, direkt angefangen mit Studium. Mitte 20 fertig gewesen, bis dahin gute praktika gehabt, nach dem Studium ins Ausland gegangen und 1 Jahr in den USA gearbeitet, danach UK.

Anderes Beispiel:
Freundin Mitte 20, 1. Staatsexamen  (2 stelliger Punktebereich) hohes 5 stelliges, fast 6 Stelliges Angebot von den Big4 abgelehnt.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

Was momentan extrem hilft ist fließend chinesisch, 3 Chinesinnen haben mit meiner Frau Jura studiert. Die sprechen jetzt sehr gebrochen Deutsch und ihre muttersprache fließend, Ihr Abschluss war "durchschnitt".
Die können sich vor hochbezahlten Angeboten kaum retten, meistens logischerweise deutsche Großunternhemen mit chinesischen Außenstellen und entsprechenden Rechtsabteilungen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Abi normal mit 18, direkt angefangen mit Studium. Mitte 20 fertig gewesen, bis dahin gute praktika gehabt, nach dem Studium ins Ausland gegangen und 1 Jahr in den USA gearbeitet, danach UK.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel:
> Freundin Mitte 20, 1. Staatsexamen  (2 stelliger Punktebereich) hohes 5 stelliges, fast 6 Stelliges Angebot von den Big4 abgelehnt.



Hmm ok auch das soll es geben. 2-3 Jahre Studium würde hinkommen... Auslandssemester und Praktikum  integriert... da muss aber schon sehr viel Liebe für das Thema aufbringen um BWL zu studieren.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Liebe zum Beruf ist unerlässlich, nur so kann man richtig gut werden.
Abiturnote ist nach dem Studium irrelevant, Studiumsabschlussnote ist nach den ersten 1-2 Jobs unwichtig, da wird nach Referenzen und bisherigen Erfahrungen geschaut.




14Hannes88 schrieb:


> 2-3 Jahre Studium würde hinkommen...



4-5 trifft es eher
Davon hat der MBA knapp 100k gekostet


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist dann kann man auch das Glück haben und man muss nie irgendwelche nachweise über Schulische Leistung / Abschlüsse bringen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Liebe zum Beruf ist unerlässlich, nur so kann man richtig gut werden.
> Abiturnote ist nach dem Studium irrelevant, Studiumsabschlussnote ist nach den ersten 1-2 Jobs unwichtig, da wird nach Referenzen und bisherigen Erfahrungen geschaut.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kann er aber jetzt nicht 20 sein.

Oder hat er das Studium noch nicht abgeschlossen?


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Da steht ja auch mitte bzw. ende 20


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Da steht ja auch mitte bzw. ende 20



Achso verdammt. Sry.

Also ist er jetzt irgendwas zwischen 25-29... dann macht das alles natürlich mehr sinn. Ich habe irgendwie das "Ende" überlesen.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Februar 2015)

Willkommen in der Realität.... Wie hoch ist das Durchschnittsgehalt 2015 in Deutschland?


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Jep 28. 
Das gesamte Geld, was die Eltern seine Bildung/ Ausbildung gesteckt haben, ist locker wieder reingekommen.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Realität.... Wie hoch ist das Durchschnittsgehalt 2015 in Deutschland?



Du musst bedenken, dass es verhältnismäßig viele Wenigverdiener mit einfachen Ausbildungen gibt( Friseurin etc.)
Das Ziel sollte es aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, nach dem Studium mit einem Durchschnittgehalt einzusteigen
und wo bleiben in der Statistik die Selbständigen?

Den " Durchschnittslohn" kann man sogar schon als Referendar nach dem ersten Staatsexamen verdienen.


----------



## Laudian (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> und wo bleiben in der Statistik die Selbständigen?



Selbstständige kriegen kein Gehalt, also tauchen sie auch in einer Statistik zum Durchschnittsgehalt nicht auf


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist mir schon klar
Aber bei über einer Millionen Selbstständiger sollte man es für die "Realität" nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Jep 28.
> Das gesamte Geld, was die Eltern seine Bildung/ Ausbildung gesteckt haben, ist locker wieder reingekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



In welchem Studium, in welchem Bundesland?
Sachsen --> Jura --> ca. 1200€ Netto.


----------



## cdpferde (12. Februar 2015)

Ich sag es euch traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast......


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In welchem Studium, in welchem Bundesland?
> Sachsen --> Jura --> ca. 1200€ Netto.




Freundin--> Jura --> München 450€ pro Wochenarbeitstag
Unwichtig aber das Geld, sie hat die Chance auf eine dortige Anstellung, falls das zweite Staatsexamen ebenfalls passt.


----------



## leaf348 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube viele halten hier etwas für Standard nur weil sie Glück gehabt haben bzw. jemand kennen der Glück gehabt hat. Oder eben unverhältnismäßig viel geschuftet haben.
Mein Vater hat vor seiner Rente auch viel mehr verdient als man heutzutage jemals für diesen Job kriegen würde. Und heute muss man dafür studiert haben. Damals reichte noch Erfahrung und ein gutes Auge...


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> e Glück gehabt haben bzw. jemand kennen der Glück gehabt hat. Oder eben unverhältnismäßig viel geschuftet haben.



Eins von beiden gehört dazu.
Ein Studium kann einem viele Türen öffnen, eine gute Ausbildung auch--> Selbständigkeit.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> *Freundin--> Jura --> München 450€ pro Wochenarbeitstag*
> Unwichtig aber das Geld, sie hat die Chance auf eine dortige Anstellung, falls das zweite Staatsexamen ebenfalls passt.



Verstehe nicht wie das gehen soll, die Besoldung ist vom Bundesland vorgeschrieben.
"Gehalt" im Referendariat - Unterhaltsbeihilfe nach Bundesländern
Ich hab mich sogar vermacht, denn es war nur der Brutto-Wert.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Du verwechselst da was, einerseits Unterhaltsbeihilfe, andererseits das Gehalt in der Anwaltsstation


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was, einerseits Unterhaltsbeihilfe, andererseits das Gehalt in der Anwaltsstation





> Rechtsreferendare erhalten *kein Gehalt* im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern eine Unterhaltsbeihilfe.



Natürlich kann man während der Anwaltsstation ein zusätzliches Gehalt erhalten --> dieses wird aber mit der "Beihilfe" verrechnet. Der Faktor ist vom Bundesland abhängig.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet, es geht ja darum wieviel sie den Kanzleien wert ist.

Letzendlich will ich damit nur sagen:

Jeder hat die Chance ein gutes Gehalt zu verdienen, man muss nur seine Möglichkeiten nutzen.
Ein Durchschnittsgehalt anzustreben finde ich falsch.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber für den Endbetrag, der auf ihrem Konto landet entscheident, da durch diese (blöde) Regelung ihr maximales Einkommen gedeckelt ist.
Aber ich weiß schon worauf du hinaus wolltest, der Stundenlohn/Tageslohn ist damit schon überdurchnittlich.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist sogar niedrig, die US Kanzleien hier in DE zahlen bis zu 1k pro Wochenarbeitstag.


----------



## LTB (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

3000€ netto 
Wenn ich mal so rechne habe ich ca 61% meines Brutto Lohnes als Netto "übrig".

Bei 3000€ netto sollte das in etwa auf 55% fallen, damit wären das rund 5500€ Brutto.

Ich bin jetzt 3 Jahre im Beruf und Dipl.Ing und komme bei weitem nicht in den Bereich.

Einstiegsgehälter liegen laut VDI für Ingenieure bei rund 38000-48000€ im Jahr
Einstiegsgehälter für Ingenieure 2013


Vom Studium in 3k€ Netto wird für 95% der Fälle ein Traum bleiben, der Rest ist wirklich gut oder hat Glück.

Und als Techniker/Meister in diese Regionen zu kommen bei 40h Woche....öhm ja *hust*

Hier mal eine grobe Übersicht was man evlt erwarten kann:
Gehälter für Ingenieure 2013

5500 Brutto bei 13,5 Monatsgehältern im Jahr wären das 74200€/Jahr....dann schaut mal auf die Jobposition die man da haben sollte^^
Viele bzw. Standard ist das nicht!


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Ingenieure werden in Deutschland meiner Meinung nach unterbezahlt. In Internationalen Firmen, liegen die Gehälter weit drüber


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



LTB schrieb:


> Vom Studium in 3k€ Netto wird für 95% der Fälle ein Traum bleiben, der Rest ist wirklich gut oder hat Glück.



Dann bin ich einer der Glücklichen 5 % 
Direkt nach dem Studium A13.


----------



## leaf348 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich einer der Glücklichen 5 %
> Direkt nach dem Studium A13.



Was hast du denn studiert und wo hast du dann angefangen? Vllt. sollte ich mich da mal bewerben.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

Ist A13 deine Entgeldgruppe?
Wenn ja Glückwunsch, obwohl mir nicht ganz klar ist wie man da auf 3k Netto kommt. (die ersten Jahre)
//Edit: Gut als Beamter, hatte gerade Gehirnfrost.^^


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



LTB schrieb:


> Hier mal eine grobe Übersicht was man evlt erwarten kann:
> Gehälter für Ingenieure 2013



Ich kenne solche Zahlen auch, frage mich aber wie die zustande kommen. Da müssen ein paar Ingenieure richtig schlecht verdienen um den Schnitt so zu ziehen. Wenn ich mir ansehe was ich so in den letzten 16 Jahren so verdient habe und wo ich heute liege... 

In der Statistik werden die oberen Tarifgruppen gar net abgebildet. Da sollten sich aber nach meiner Meinung und nach meiner Erfahrung ein Gros der Ingenieure mit ein paar Jahren auf dem Buckel wiederfinden. Die AT Mitarbeiter fallen komplett untern Tisch.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



leaf348 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn studiert und wo hast du dann angefangen? Vllt. sollte ich mich da mal bewerben.


Ich studiere noch. Aber wenn ich fertig bin ist das Einstiegsgehalt A13. Sanitätsoffizier bei der Bundeswehr.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist A13 deine Entgeldgruppe?
> Wenn ja Glückwunsch, obwohl mir nicht ganz klar ist wie man da auf 3k Netto kommt. (die ersten Jahre)
> //Edit: Gut als Beamter, hatte gerade Gehirnfrost.^^



Sanitätsoffizier bei der Bundeswehr. Bin noch im Medizinstudium, aber mit Erhalt der Approbation wird man zum Stabsarzt und erhält A13. Nach 2 Jahren Dienst A14.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Erfahrungsstufe 2, LSK I, ledig, Kirchensteuer BaWü wären das ein bisschen mehr als 3k Netto.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn die "Durchschnittsarbeitszeit" in Deutschland?


----------



## leaf348 (12. Februar 2015)

Ah Ok, dachte es ging um Ingenieure.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "Durchschnittsarbeitszeit" in Deutschland?



DIe juckt nicht, es wird ja mest nach Anwesenheitszeit bezahlt... Gearbeitet wird da nicht zwingend


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ah Ok, dachte es ging um Ingenieure.



Nene, für Mathe bin ich viel zu dumm


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Bekannter von mit hat als Diplom Ing vor mehreren Jahren bei Schlumberger angefangen, extrem hohes Gehalt---> Wird aber häufiger versetzt( Brasilien, USA, Russland, Spanien).
Haben aber in diesem Jahr 8000 Stellen gestrichen, er war aber nicht dabei.


----------



## leaf348 (12. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Nene, für Mathe bin ich viel zu dumm



Wo studierst du denn Medizin?


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Februar 2015)

Aktueller Gehaltsreport.

http://www.stepstone.de/gehaltsrepo...t_2015.pdf?cid=mailing_gehaltsreport_download


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich kann nur für den IT-Bereich sprechen.
Geh nach dem Studium nach Brandenburg, und erzähl dort einer Personalabteilung etwas von einem Einstiegsgehalt von 50 Tausend € Brutto......die kommen aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus, versprochen.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Dann muss man halt raus aus dem Osten


----------



## easycheeseman (12. Februar 2015)

Alleine BMW stellt hier wieder tausende ein


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt raus aus dem Osten



Das kann es ja irgendwo nicht sein. Irgendwo sind wir auch ein Land... immer dieses Sch*** Ost/West-Gebrabbel. Leider erwische ich mich selbst auch immer wieder dabei. Überall sollten gleich Löhne in Deutschland für gleiche Arbeit gezahlt werden.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt raus aus dem Osten



Das darf aber keine Dauerlösung sein, hier sind schon zu Viele gegangen. (Ich wohne übrigens nicht in Brandenburg^^)
Es sagt Einiges über die neuen Bundesländer aus, wenn der Ministerpräsident von Sachsen-Anhalt Sachen sagt wie: "....wir müssen unser niedriges Lohnniveau als Chance sehen, um gegen Billiglohnländer wie China und Teile Osteuropas zu bestehen....."


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Es sagt auch viel über die Menschen aus, wenn ein Linker Ministerpräsident wird.



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Das kann es ja irgendwo nicht sein. Irgendwo sind wir auch ein Land... immer dieses Sch*** Ost/West-Gebrabbel. Leider erwische ich mich selbst auch immer wieder dabei. Überall sollten gleich Löhne in Deutschland für gleiche Arbeit gezahlt werden.



Es ist aber so. Ein geringer Unterschied ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Was du hier in Muc für ein Einfamilienhaus bezahlst, das bezahlst du im Osten für ein Schloss inklusive ländereien.


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2015)

Ändert aber eh nix daran dass gerade in der Industrie schon immer gute Löhne gezahlt wurden. Für das Geld was ich heute verdiene hätte ich früher nicht mal die Augen aufgemacht obwohl ich mich jetzt auch nicht gerade beschweren kann in meinem Gewerbe.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> *Es sagt auch viel über die Menschen aus, wenn ein Linker Ministerpräsident wird.*
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist aber so. Ein geringer Unterschied ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Was du hier in Muc für ein Einfamilienhaus bezahlst, das bezahlst du im Osten für ein Schloss inklusive ländereien.



 Rainer Haselhoff ist in der CDU!
Und was bringts? --> Nüschts!

Das "Ländereien + Haus" hier billiger sind hat weniger mit dem Einkommen zu tun, sondern mehr mit dem Fakt, dass hier Keiner mehr herzieht.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Man sollte jetzt keine Wunder erwarten, aber bei der Geschichte einen Linken als MP wählen?
Doch es hat durchaus etwas damit zu tun.
Die Gehälter im Süden müssen zwangsläufig höher sein um die Lebenshaltungskosten zu stemmen.
Im Osten sind halt nur die Städte interessant. Wenn man aus Leipzig, Dresden oder Erfurt rauskommt, gibt es eben nicht viel. Ich habe selber Jahrelang in Erfurt gelebt.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Das kann es ja irgendwo nicht sein. Irgendwo sind wir auch ein Land... immer dieses Sch*** Ost/West-Gebrabbel. Leider erwische ich mich selbst auch immer wieder dabei. Überall sollten gleich Löhne in Deutschland für gleiche Arbeit gezahlt werden.



Das ist kein Ost/West Thema! Die Löhne hängen wie alle anderen nicht gesteuerten Preise von Angebot und Nachfrage ab. Mit hohen Löhnen gehen praktisch zwingend auch hohe Lebenshaltungskosten einher.

Wenn die Löhne überall gleich wären, dann müssten die z.B. Grundstückspreise und Mieten auch überall gleich sein. Sind sie aber auch nicht, sondern schwanken auch innerhalb einer Region massiv. In ländlichen Bereichen kostet der Bauplatz auch in BaWü mitunter deutlich unter 100€, in Autobahnnähe werden es dann gleich 300-400€, wenn dann noch ein Ballungsraum (im Extremfall der "Mittlere Neckar") dazukommt wirds nochmal 50+x% teurer und in ner gut erschlossenen Innenstadt wirds dann komplett wahnsinnig. 

In Norddeutschland (ist für mich alles nördlich von Hessen) oder im Osten mögen die Gehälter niedriger sein, aber da zahlt man nicht solche Grundstückspreise! Unterm Strich ist der Schwanzvergleich der hier mitunter gemacht wird völlig nichtssagend. Es kommt drauf an wie man leben kann mit dem Geld das man verdient und ob man damit zufrieden oder gar glücklich ist. Manche hier tun so, als ob der Lebenszweck darin bestünde möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen - arm!

Wer mit dem Geld, dass er verdient nicht zurechtkommt oder unzufrieden ist, der muss sich halt nach was anderem umsehen. Wenn es im Umfeld nix gibt, dann muss man eben umziehen. Ob man dann glücklicher wird sei dahin gestellt, aber bloß jammern hilft halt net weiter.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das "Ländereien + Haus" hier billiger sind hat weniger mit dem Einkommen zu tun, sondern mehr mit dem Fakt, dass hier Keiner mehr herzieht.



Ja und warum net? Weil die Löhne niedrig sind, es mitunter gar keine Arbeitsplätze im gesuchten Bereich gibt. Das eine bedingt das andere. Zuerst müssen Firmen zum investieren gebracht werden, dann entstehen Arbeitsplätz und die Gegend wird attraktiver um hin zu ziehen.
Wenn dann genug Unternehmen da sind um einen Mangel an qualifizierten Arbeitskräften zu erzeugen steigen auch die Löhne - und dann die Preise...

Im Großraum S z.B. gibt es ein Hauen und Stechen um z.B. Ingenieure. Hier gibt es so viele Unternehmen, die welche einstellen wollen, dass der Bedarf schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gedeckt werden kann und viele Stellen unbesetzt bleiben. Gut für die Arbeitnehmer, weil die Firmen noch mehr versuchen müssen attraktiv zu sein um Leute zu bekommen und zu behalten.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Da kann ich nur voll Zustimmen

Obwohl München schon nicht mehr Verhältnismäßig ist


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

@s-icon
Ich hab nirgends gesagt, dass es unter einem Linken besser wäre.
Nochmal es ging um *Sachsen-Anhalt*, und* hier gibts keinen Linken MP*, sondern einen von der CDU. (Haselhoff)
Und *der* hat den witzigen Ausspruch mit dem "Billiglohnland" gebracht.
Ich schaue mir Sachsen-Anhalt an, und sehe hier die nächsten Jahre schwarz, komplett schwarz.
Von Investitionen großer Unternehmen wie z.B.: in Sachsen (BMW, Porsche, AMD etc.) kann man hier nur Träumen.
Bestes Beispiel Solar Valley ("DAS ist die Zukunftsbranche.....") --> blubb so platzt die Blase: Pleite.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

Der Spruch ist natürlich kompletter Bullshit.
Man sollte weniger das Billiglohnniveau nutzen, sondern das Label "Made in Germany", welches immer noch sehr beliebt ist.

So einen Weg im Osten gehen ja zB. VW mit dem Phaeton, Porsche oder auch die Uhrenmanufakturen in Glashütte

Edit: Aber für Sachsen Anhalt fällt mir tatsächlich kein einziges positives Beispiel ein


----------



## LTB (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*

"Billiglohnland"
"Konkurrenzfähigbleiben"
Das sind alles Wahlkampfphrasen. Es wird immer wieder vergessen das wir hier gutes Geld für gute Arbeit bekommen und auch verdienen. Wir produzieren pro Euro auch verhältnismäßig viel Ware.
Ich arbeite in einem Unternehmen in dem wir 80-90% des Gerätes noch eigens anfertigen und nur die Elektronik zu kaufen (die wir hier selber entwickeln) die aber auch bei einer deutschen Manufaktur hergestellt wird. Und ich kann nur sagen dass die Margen völlig ausreichend sind 
Gut, wir sind eine GmbH in Familienbesitz und keine AG wo die Aktionäre nicht bekommen können und den Gewinn einer Firma förmlich auffressen. Auch wenn das jetzt sehr plakativ daher kommt, im Grunde ist da leider was dran.


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



LTB schrieb:


> Und ich kann nur sagen dass die Margen völlig ausreichend sind



Ausreichend reicht nicht mehr, der Gewinn muss maximiert werden.
Bestes Beispiel:

Rimowa, deutsches Traditionsunternehmen stellt einen Großteil(sämtliche Polycarbonatkoffer) in Tschechien her, statt in Deutschland.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Februar 2015)

Ich frag mich ja ob man hier beim Daimler Werk das selbe bekommt wie in Stuttgart. In der Ausbildung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja ob man hier beim Daimler Werk das selbe bekommt wie in Stuttgart. In der Ausbildung.



Ja, bekommst du. Ist ja wahrscheinlich derselbe Tarifvertrag.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ausgelagerte Diskussion] > 3.000€ Netto? Wo ist das Problem, verdient das nicht fast jeder?*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, bekommst du. Ist ja wahrscheinlich derselbe Tarifvertrag.



Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Aber sowas kann man ja googlen...


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2015)

Tarifverträge sind immer auch Länder gebunden. Die Manteltarifverträge gelten wieder überregional. Dann ist noch die Frage wie die ERA Stufen verhandelt sind, das ist von Unternehmen zu Unternehmen unterschiedlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Februar 2015)

Bei großen Konzernen ist es nochmal anders, die haben für gewöhnlich Haustarifverträge. Da ist vermutlich auch ein Regionalbezug drin, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. Jedenfalls galub ich auf keinen Fall, das der Daimler in B das gleiche zahlt wie in S,..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Nix Berlin. Im BL Brandenburg. In Berlin gibt es glaube gar kein Daimler Werk.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2015)

Klar gibts dort eins.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Was bauen die da?  Bei uns machen sie Sprinter


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2015)

Berlin, Mercedes-Benz Werk | Daimler > Unternehmen > Daimler weltweit > Europa 
Einmal kurz googeln und man hat das was man haben will.


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was bauen die da?  Bei uns machen sie Sprinter



Mercedes-Benz Cars – Wikipedia


----------

